# News - Emsdetten: Die R&uuml;ckkehr der Killerspiele?



## Administrator (21. November 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,526903


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Endlich schreibt PCG ma was über das Thema...   

Es stimmt, es ist einfach alles auf Killerspiele zu schieben, wenn man was gegen solche Games hat... 
Eine halbe Stunde nach der Tat wurde es herausgefunden? Verdächtig....   
Und im Abschiedsbrief steht etwas vonwegen Konsumterror, aber Unsinn!!! Es waren die Killerspiele...   Lässt sich leicht sagen, wenn der Täter tot ist...    

Besonders der letzte Absatz hat mir gefallen... Objektivität an die Macht, macht weiter so PCG (ausser diese shice iqfight Werbung      )


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich schreibt PCG ma was über das Thema...




Das schlimme ist das es schon wieder auf die Spiele geschoben wird , von diesen Idiotischen Politikern.

Aber wie der Idiot an die Waffen kam und in der Garage unbemerkt und ungestop von den Eltern die Rauchbomben bauen konnte, oder im Wald scheiße gebaut hat und auf Viedeo aufgenommen hat, frag ich mich eher.
Da gegen muss man eher mal was tun. Oder Eingangskontrollen an Schulen, da wären ein paar Jobs zu besetzen. Das in Schulen nur Menschen rein kommen die da auch was zu suchen haben.

Und wenn es Shooter Games nur noch für 20+ gibt dann aber ungeschnitten, wäre das auch kein Fehler.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 21.11.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolut richtig!
Es gibt Bilder, auf denen dieser Typ mit Waffen posiert... Im I-net! Dagegen wird nichts gemacht und wenn er dann wahr macht, was er in Foren gesagt hat, wundern sich alle *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Rotzschaft (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Da suchen die Politker wie immer ne einfache Lösung für ein sehr tiefsitzendes Gesellschafts Problem das es schon ewig gibt  ! Leider gibts das schon immer das es Aussenseiter gab und die gehänselt werden gibts fast in jeder Klasse . Meiner Meinung war da die Ganztagsschule da auch ein Problem da hatte er kaum noch Möglichkeiten der Unterdrückung von Lehrern und Mitschülern zu entkommen . Rainer Fromm wirds sich diesen Vorfall leider auch wieder nutzen um seine Anti Spiele Propaganda unters zu Volk bringen , wer mal ne gute Parodie über Rainer Fromm sehen will sollte sich mal das hier ansehen : http://www.sinn-los.de/


----------



## Eniman (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Frontal.21-Bericht...  



> Mehrere Quellen sprechen davon, er habe das Spiel schon vor seinem Amoklauf in der Realität ausprobiert. Mit Air-Soft-Pistolen und Freunden habe er die Counter-Strike-Karte Dust nachgespielt.


Er hatte also doch Freunde?  



> Übrigens: B. hat angeblich auch Filme wie Hellraiser geschaut und Heavy-Metal gehört. Könnte seine Tat also nicht auch darin begründet liegen? Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die finanzielle Belastung. Er schreibt in seinem Abschiedsbrief von "teuren Klamotten, den neuesten Handys", nur um "in" zu sein. War es der Konsumterror, der ihn zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat?


Also ich glaube eher daran, dass die Musik "schuld" ist, als die "Killerspiele"...   


> "Killerspiele" allein für die Tat verantwortlich zu machen, erscheint abermals als die einfachste Lösung.


Genau so ist es.  
Warum extra eine Diskussion oder dergleichen beginnen, wenn man der nicht-fachkundigen Bevölkerung sagen kann:
_X ist schuld!_


----------



## blackbone91 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich glaube kaum dass die Leute, die von sogenannten "Killerspielen" sprechen, wissen worum es in diesen Spielen eigentlich geht. Villeicht sollten die sich mal mit dem Thema auseinander setzen bevor sie darüber urteilen.


----------



## der-blaue-max (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich bin der Meinung es wird Zeit eine Intressenvertretung der PC Spieler zu gründen, welche uns vertritt. Ich bin sicher, wenn man sich nicht organisiert spielen wir bald alle nur noch Tiger Woods.
Die einseitige Berichterstattung und die populistische  Politik werden sonst schon dafür sorgen, dass wir alle brave Spieler werden.    

Die Zeitschriften wie z.B. PCgammes mit ausgebildeten und viel wichtiger noch, "fachkundigen" Journalisten, wären ein Gutes Forum für unsere Vertretung.

Ich hasse Spiele wie Painkiller, wo nur stumpf getötet wird, aber ich möchte mir keinen nach meiner Meinung guten Strategieshooter verbieten lassen.
Immerhin bin ich nun 38 Jahre alt und nach 15 Jahren PC konsum nochimmer nicht zum Killer geworden.  

Ach ja, im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung im Fernsehen sollten keine Autorennen mehr gezeigt werden ( unfallgefahr ) und sowiso kein Boxen.
Beide Sportarten führen zu Nachahmung !!!  Ach ja Bitte die Bibel verbieten 
zuviel Gewalt.........

Nun mal im Ernst. Gewalt gehört zum Leben, und ich bin der Meinung man sollte froh sein, wenn man diese auf einem Bildschirm ausleben kann und nicht in der Wirklichkeit. +++ Hat schon jemand untersucht, ob Gewaltspiele möglicherweise Amokläufe verhindert haben, weil sich die Leute Zuhause
austoben konnten+++ ?


----------



## Appache (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

beim fußball hauen sie sich auch täglihc die köpfe ein...und? shceiss fußball?

wie die pcgames schon anmerkte spielen millionen menschen diese spiele und nun dreht einer durch dann war es das spiel..ja ne is klar.  mehr kann man es sich nicht aus den haaren ziehen. dieser bengel wäre auch ohne games durchgedreht.


----------



## Fenris79 (21. November 2006)

*Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*



			
				Ulsterman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Killerspiele sind immer an allem Schuld, weil sie so schön als Sündenbock herhalten können und es keine ernstgenommene Lobby gibt, die sie verteidigt.
> 
> Die vermeintlichen Killerspiele sind immer häufiger ein Begleiter auf einem langen Weg, der dann in einem Amoklauf endet, und man kann, bei aller Spielebegeisterung, diese Spiele nicht vollkommen von jeder Schuld freisprechen.
> 
> ...


----------



## tlotl (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Wenn es wirklich nur an den Computerspielen liegen würde, würden fast alle 15 bis 30 jährigen Amok laufen. Also is die Diskusion über das Verbot von "Killerspielen" vollkommen schwachsinnig!!!!!!


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				blackbone91 am 21.11.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum dass die Leute, die von sogenannten "Killerspielen" sprechen, wissen worum es in diesen Spielen eigentlich geht. Villeicht sollten die sich mal mit dem Thema auseinander setzen bevor sie darüber urteilen.


es geht wohl in erster linie um die frage, wieso ein (junger) mensch zum misanthrop wird.
sowas sollte nicht passieren und verbote sowie hexenjagden (sprich: blinder aktionismus) können an diesem faktum auch nichts ändern. der staat kann im endeffekt vielleicht gar nicht so viel machen. ausser vielleicht den sparkurs in der bildungspolitik endlich aufzugeben.

ansonsten ist es ein gesellschaftliches problem und ich will dabei nicht die schuld auf seine bekannten schieben. sein umfeld muss man pflegen, das fällt einem nicht in den schoss. und man kann nciht erwarten, dass sich die welt um einen selbst dreht.

aus dem abschiedsbrief erkennt man denn auch, dass er zwar ausgegrenzt wurde, selber aber im gegenzug genauso intolerant geworden ist.


----------



## Malik04 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Hat der Kerl nicht auch Brot gegessen? Sofort Brot verbieten!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Und wieder einmal müssen wir das ewig gleiche, sinnentleerte, und schwachsinnige Gebrabbel von unseren "gebildeten" Volksverarschernvertretern über uns ergehen lassen.

Diese stets gleichermaßen hohlen wie abgedroschenen Phrasen ermüden und erzürnen mich immer wieder aufs neue. Anstatt sich einmal tatsächlich mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen, und wirkungsvolle Ursachenforschung zu betreiben, wird wie immer - und wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten - einfach schnell medienwirksam ein Sündenbock deklariert und abgestempelt.

Natürlich sind es die bösen Computerspiele. Die scharfen Waffen, und der Sprengstoff spielen bestimmt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Klar doch. Genauso wie die wiederholten Ankündigungen und sehr verdächtigen Posen, die den jungen Mann immer wieder mit Waffen gezeigt haben, nicht ernst zu nehmen waren.

Erneut haben die deutschen Politiker bewiesen, dass sie vor allem eins haben: keine Ahnung von nix, aber davon eine ganze Menge. Getreu dem Motto "viel hilft viel", machen sie sich erneut ans Werk dem mündigen Bürger Rechte zu nehmen, gegen das Grundgesetz zu verstoßen, und bestehende funktionierende Institutionen vorsätzlich in Verruf zu bringen, nur um sich selber ins Rampenlicht zu bringen.

Zum Abschluß gebe ich nur wieder was ich mir gedacht hab als ich heute im Radio gehört hab, dass Hr Stoiber einen Antrag zum Verbot von Computerspielen in den Bundesrat einbringen will: "HEIL STOIBER!"  Weil genau auf solche Zeiten laufen wir wieder zu, wenn der Staat bestimmt, was der Bürger in seiner Freizeit zu spielen hat.


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Malik04 am 21.11.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Kerl nicht auch Brot gegessen? Sofort Brot verbieten!


jetzt haltet mal den rand mit diesen scheiss alten sprüchen.
echt, es nervt langsam, auch wenn das vor fünf jahren vielleicht mal lustig war.

vor allem muss der spruch nicht unbedingt in jedem thread zum thema mehrfach auftauchen, dadurch wird er nicht lustiger.


----------



## schorf (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

Erstmal sehr gut geschriebener Artikel, der wohl genau das in sich trägt was vielen durch den Kopf gegangen ist als sie von dem Vorfall gehört haben.

Ich denke das dieser Vorfall wohl dafür sorgen könnte das ein Verbot für die "Killerspiele" in greifbare Nähe rückt. Weil es halt wie im Artikel beschrieben recht einfach ist die Schuld auf eben solche Spiele wie Counter Strike zu schieben, da diese ja eh schon in der kritik standen.

Ich würde mir wünschen das auch z.B. RTL, ARD, PRO7 etc. die definitiv ein größeres Publikum ansprechen als z.b. Websiten wie diese, einen ehrlichen Bericht über uns Spieler als Community bringen. Das wir nicht alle geistig zurückgeblieben sind, und spiele und realität nicht trennen können. 

Das CounterStrike einen tieferen Sinn hat als nur stumpf töten...Taktik, Teamplay etc.

An Stelle der Politiker würde ich mir Gedanken darüber machen wie man dafür Sorgen kann das Menschen die so psychisch labil sind wie diese Amokläufer in der breiten Masse entdeckt werden können, und eben dieses geholfen werden kann bevor solche Taten geschehen. Der Täter hat viele in Foren versucht Hilfe zu finden. 

Bis dato


----------



## MrBerlintype (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Genau so ist es doch. Wir dürfen hierbei aber nicht vergessen, dass ein Verbot der "Killerspiele" bereits im Koalitionsvertrag festgeschrieben ist. Jetzt dürfen wir alle auf die Umsetzung gespannt sein. 

Und, bezogen auf den obigen Artikel, sehe ich hier tatsächlich die Fachpresse in der Pflicht. Und was mich überhaupt wundert: Die Spiele-Lobby muss doch in diesem unseren Land ziemlich gross sein - warum beziehen wir eigentlich nicht Position, statt all diese Regelungen über uns ergehen zu lassen? 

Natürlich ist es dabei unabdingbar, eine vernünftige Definition für den ohnehin schon sehr polemischen Begriff "Killerspiel" zu finden. Davon abgesehen wäre es aber auch nett, wenn man vorerst sämtliche gesetzlichen Gegebenheiten ausreizt. Statt sich darüber aufzuregen, dass sich schon kleine alberne Teenies bei Media Markt oder sonstwo Doom 3 kaufen können, wäre es doch der Sache an sich wesentlich dienlicher, vernünftige Kontrollen einzuführen, die gewährleisten, dass eben genau das nicht möglich ist. Wenn wir hier schon von gesetzlichen Bestimmungen reden, dann bitte vernünftig. 

Davon abgesehen finde ich es auch wesentlich bedenklicher, dass dieser Knalli Bilder von sich, auf denen er mit Waffen posiert, ins Netz stellt. Und keiner wundert sich darüber. Wie schon einer meiner Vorredner völlig richtig gesagt hat,  wie ist er denn bitteschön an die Waffen und die Rohrbomben bekommen? Da würde ich dann schon mit dem Begriff "kriminelle Energie" argumentieren, der hier vermutlich wirklich Anwendung finden dürfte (und davon möchte ich mich auch bittesehr abgrenzen). Denn soweit ich weiß, ist es in Deutschland nicht legal, sich ohne weiteres scharfe Waffen zu beschaffen, geschweige denn sie zu besitzen. Hier müsste man ansetzen, und nicht sinnlos wie die aufgescheuchten Hühner nach einem Verbot zu krähen. 

Das erstmal nur kurz dazu. Was mir aber wichtig ist, um es noch einmal zu sagen: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wieviele Gamer es in Deutschland gibt, aber ich glaube schon, dass es langsam wichtig wird, das wir, die "Vernünftigen" und Realitätsnahen uns Gehör verschaffen und uns ganz klar von diesem Generalverdacht der potentiellen Killer klar abgrenzen (Da könnte man genausogut jeden verdächtigen, der ein Küchenmesser zu Hause hat, weil er theoretisch jemanden damit umbringen könnte). Und dabei ist es eigentlich so leicht, die Argumentation der Politiker, die es sicherlich gut meinen, aber falsch machen, zu widerlegen. Tatsache ist, dass wir etwas ändern können, da gibt's vielzählige Möglichkeiten. Überlegt mal nur, wie viele Leute es braucht, um eine Petition einzureichen... Die kriegen wir doch locker zusammen! 


So, und jetzt erst mal schöne Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Malik04 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Dann müssen auch sofort Raserspiele verboten werden, um illegale Straßenrennen und Autounfälle zu verhindern. Nach jedem Unfall sollte untersucht werden, ob der Fahrer vielleicht Need for Speed gespielt hat. Wenn ja, ist der Fall ja klar ...


----------



## Malik04 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				HanFred am 21.11.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Malik04 am 21.11.2006 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte auch nicht lustig sein, Depp.


----------



## Kurtch (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

Servus leutz
da muss ich jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazu geben. erstes mal n großes danke schön an all die Politiker die diesen unfug von killerspielen und gewalttätigen jugendlichen. 
Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich "Frau" Merkel und ihr anderen Schönschwätzer. ich persöhnlich spiele und sitze vorm computer seit meinen 8 lebensjahr also beinahe gute 14 jahre. und bin keineswegs gewalttätig oder geistig eingeschrämkt oder wie man es sonst nennen sollte. ich krieg eher agressionen wenn ich mir die nachricht anschau und lese. da wird uns kleinen leuten jeder scheiß verzapft um uns noch mehr kolhle abzuknöpfen.und immer unter vorwänden die man normalbürger nicht überprüfen kann wie z.b.: benzin preise steigen wegen terroranschlag, amoklauf wegen killerspiellen.
also bitte. es reicht schon den fernseher einzuschalten.man sieht überall gewalt. egal in was für einer sendung sieht man gewalt, in der tagesschau, in den detektivsendungen und noch viele viele mehr. von den filmen ganz ab zu sehen. und alles ohne usk und alterskontrolle.

da sag ich nur spd, cdu, und ihr anderen ihr könnt mich mal am A.... lecken   

grüsse


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Malik04 am 21.11.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssen auch sofort Raserspiele verboten werden, um illegale Straßenrennen und Autounfälle zu verhindern. Nach jedem Unfall sollte untersucht werden, ob der Fahrer vielleicht Need for Speed gespielt hat. Wenn ja, ist der Fall ja klar ...


du machst darüber witze, aber politiker haben das "argument" schon ernsthaft gebracht. o_O
im ernst, rennspiele sollten auch schon verboten werden. wurde zumindest gefordert.


----------



## satchmo (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Die Gesellschat ist doch schuld oder - alle standrechtlich hinrichten - 
uuups, ich habe wohl zuviel gezockt.... werde gleich mal die SIMS installieren und meine Katze streicheln...

Wenn es doch so einfach wäre - wie leicht ließe sich die Welt lenken und steuern.

In Wirklichkeit ist es auch so einfach. Die Politik sucht sich ein Schuldthema packt ein Gesetz darauf und schon sind alle Probleme dahin.

Siehe Drogenpolitik - es ist verboten zu konsumieren und somit haben wir auch kein großes Problem damit und es muss auch nicht mehr viel mit Prävention gearbeitet werden, denn es ist nunmal verboten - und wieviel Geld sich so sparen lässt.

Es ist wirklich traurig und ich finde es unverschämt unsere Gessellschaft mit immer mehr Verboten zu belegen. Verbote sind das Letzte, nützen nichts und lenken von den Problemen ab.

Im Übrigen sollten hier mal die Medien mit mehr bedacht arbeiten - diese Einseitigkeit ist wirklich unglaublich, fühle mich ja fast wie in den USA.

Soweit ich weiß, waren damals als TV, Kino und Video an kulturellem Einfluss gewann, auch an so manch "Verrohung" der Gesellschaft schuld - woran man wieder einmal sieht, wie einseitig, lobbyistisch und Meinungsmachend unsere Politik ist - welche Ziele sich dahinter wohl verbergen...

Verbietet nur weiter, veerbietet das Rauchen, das Trinken, das Spielen, lasst die Menschen 55 Stunden die Woche arbeiten und denkt die Welt ist gut! 

Und liebe Frau Zypries, so ein Gesetz dürfte Sie doch mit wohlwollen dauf den Weg bringen, Sie sind schließlich schon seit langem dabei die halbe Gesellschaft zugunster gewisser Lobbys zu kriminalisieren!

ICH FORDERE: ELEKTRONICHE FUSSFESSELN FÜR ALLE


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Es muß mir als Erwachsenen Mann(32)  möglich sein Spiele dieser Art zu spielen.Ich lasse mir keine Zensur und keine Bevormundung durch diesen Staat auferlegen.   

Wann kapieren diese Leute endlich das jeder zweite ja Counterstrike zockt oder zumindest schoneinmal gezockt hat.Ich kenne ausschließlich Leute die das als Sport sehen.Die schon gar kein Blut oder explizit die  Waffen die man da verwendet als solche wahrnehmen oder verherrlichen.Da zählen nur Punkte und Frags.Wenn die bei der Hausdurchsuchung zufällig mal wieder son Spiel rumliegen sehen sind diese gleich für alles Verantwortlich.Wunderbar.Ein einfacher bequemer Grund.Da muß man ja nicht das System und die Gesellschaft an sich überdenken.

Vielleicht analysiert man mal das drumherum.Denn was der Typ so geschrieben hat (T-Online hat Auszüge davon auf der Website) sind es doch Tatsachen gewesen. (Statussymbole Handy,Klamotten usw.)
Wie es auf den Schulen abgeht ist seit Rütli ja bekannt.Wundert mich nicht das sich da mal einer nicht mehr verarschen lassen wollte.

Ich rechtfertige auf keinen Fall diese Tat! Eindeutig Krank.
Dennoch ist nicht CS oder Doom3 dran schuld das solch ein Kerl die Kontrolle verliert.


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				satchmo am 21.11.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Drogenpolitik - es ist verboten zu konsumieren und somit haben wir auch kein großes Problem damit und es muss auch nicht mehr viel mit Prävention gearbeitet werden, denn es ist nunmal verboten - und wieviel Geld sich so sparen lässt.


völlig richtig, das ist eine genauso dummdreiste politik.
repression hat noch NIE in der geschichte der menschheit funktioniert. nie. im gegenteil, repression hat die grössten kriminellen organisationen überhaupt hervorgebracht.


----------



## pilzbefall (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

@Seb. Thöing

Sehr guter Artikel. Dem ist wirklich aus meiner Sicht wirklich nur noch eines hinzuzufügen (falls ichs nicht überlesen hab): Mit abnehmender Häufigkeit von speziellen Delikten nimmt die Schwierigkeit zu, sie zu erklären. Amokläufe sind EXTREM selten, daher die Schwierigkeit, sie zu erklären bzw dagegen vorzubeugen, EXTREM groß. Die meisten Menschen, die einen entsprechenden Grad von Verzweiflung erreichen, begehen Selbstmord. Bei sehr wenigen Menschen richtet sie sich nach außen. Gemeinsam mit Medien und einigen Politikern haben die Amokläufer, daß sie an einen Sündenbock glauben, dem sie den Gar aus machen wollen.

Counterstrike & Co mögen ihm bei der Umsetzung seiner auf einen Sündenbock projizierten Verzweiflung geholfen haben. Nur, und das meine ich ganz im Ernst, hätte er ein Leben lang "Unsere Kleine Farm" geguckt, wäre er auf die Leute mit einer (auch sehr gefährlichen) Mistgabel losgegangen.


----------



## Loosa (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Schöner Artikel  

Aber so einseitig wie manche hier tun wird das Thema nu wirklich nicht mehr behandelt. Weder von Politik noch von den Medien (ausser vielleicht von BILD und CSU).
So langsam spricht sich denn doch herum, dass man vielleicht mal grundsätzlich über die zunehmende Gewalt nachdenken sollte, Killerspiele dabei aber, wenn schon, nur ein kleines Rädchen sind.


SPON - Rohrkrepierer gegen Ballerspiele Killerspiele haben Sebastian B. zur Gewalt verführt. Sie müssten jetzt endlich verboten werden. Eine Forderung, die so hilf- wie wirkungslos ist. Experten sind sich einig: Kein Spiel macht ein Kind zum Mörder.

SZ - Symptom, nicht Ursache So genannte Killerspiele zu verbieten, geht am wahren Kern des Problems vorbei.


----------



## Bernd15 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 21.11.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder einmal müssen wir das ewig gleiche, sinnentleerte, und schwachsinnige Gebrabbel von unseren "gebildeten" Volksverarschernvertretern über uns ergehen lassen.
> 
> Diese stets gleichermaßen hohlen wie abgedroschenen Phrasen ermüden und erzürnen mich immer wieder aufs neue. Anstatt sich einmal tatsächlich mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen, und wirkungsvolle Ursachenforschung zu betreiben, wird wie immer - und wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten - einfach schnell medienwirksam ein Sündenbock deklariert und abgestempelt.
> 
> ...




Das bringen die nie durch "Killerspiele" zu verbieten. Und wenn für was gibts Internet


----------



## Ra-Tiel (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				satchmo am 21.11.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] ICH FORDERE: ELEKTRONICHE FUSSFESSELN FÜR ALLE


Wenn ich die Fernsteuercodes für das Auslösen von starken Stromstößen durch die Fußfesseln unseres Affentheaters unserer Regierung bekomme, bin ich dabei.


----------



## autumnSkies (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Statt sich zu fragen wie der Junge an Killerspiele kam, soltle man doch fragen, wie der Junge an Waffen kam. Denn diese haben den Amoklauf ermöglicht, nicht die Spiele.
Mein Chef meckert auch schon den ganzen Tag über "Killerspiel"....   

Also ich finde jeden Missing In Action Teil gewaltverherrlichender als Counterstrike etc.


----------



## Luccah (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Die ganze Angelegenheit wird wieder nur ausschliesslich auf die ach so aggressiven Ganes gerichtet, was war mit den Eltern..die kommen nicht zur Sprache, obwohl sie ja die jenigen Welchen sind, die es versäumt haben ihr Kind zu erziehen. Zudem hat er ja in Foren erzählt das "Alles was er in der Schule gelernt hat ist ein Verlierer zu sein", also wenn da nicht schon der Hund begraben liegt. Die Medien blasen das Ding natürlich mächtig in Richtung Killerspiele auf, was hat man sonst erwartet? Finde es sooo lächerlich das von Dreien (waren es drei, however) auf eine ganze Spielergemeinde geschlossen wird, das ist so kleinkariert und armselig und doch horchen die Zuschauer auf, fressen den Medien aus der Hand, voll für'n Arsch! das schlimmste die Poltiks machen da auchnoch mit und der niedersächsische Innenminister lacht sich ins fäustchen.
Gamer ihr seid pöse, sooo pöse! hau mal rein! Ich sage  Medien lügen, verdrehen und verzerren die Tatsachen, was sonst! und keiner merkt es...


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				autumnSkies am 21.11.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt sich zu fragen wie der Junge an Killerspiele kam, soltle man doch fragen, wie der Junge an Waffen kam. Denn diese haben den Amoklauf ermöglicht, nicht die Spiele.


wenn man nicht an schusswaffen kommt, bastelt man sich eben waffen. wer das will, der kriegt's auch hin.
und gegen den illegalen waffenmarkt hat die politik ohnehin keine chance, der ist nicht so einfach zu bekämpfen, da müsste man schon den waffenherstellern "den hahn abdrehen".

gut, waffen sind gefährlich und spiele nicht, aber das kern des problems ist ein ganz anderer.


----------



## MisterMason (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

also ich find ja die meinung der grünen sau lustig. bei den nächsten wahlen wähl ich die ^^.
Ich finds auch sau schwachsinnig die "killerspiele" zu verbieten.
schon allein wegen der einnahmen den die spieleentwickler haben wird das schwer werden.


----------



## Malik04 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				HanFred am 21.11.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Malik04 am 21.11.2006 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann aber auch Jump & Runs, damit kein 12jähriger durch die Gegend und aus Versehen aus dem fenster hüpft.

Danach sind diese brutalen Echtzeitstrategiespiele dran, damit kein Soldat seinen Panzer entführt und Kaine (c&c) sucht.

Danach bitte Kartenspiele verbieten, damit niemand am PC zum exzessiven Spieler und damit zum Schuldenopfer wird.

Die SIMS sofort verbieten, denn dadurch wird das gefühl erweckt, man hätte Macht über andere Menschen ..........

Fortsetzung folgt .... bestimmt


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				MisterMason am 21.11.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find ja die meinung der grünen sau lustig. bei den nächsten wahlen wähl ich die ^^.


auch ind er schweiz denken fast nur noch die grünen wirklich nach, bevor sie ihre wahlparolen rausgeben und die unterscheidens ich darin von den anderen, dass es nicht einfach heuchlerisch anbiedernde parolen sind.
ich wähle auch grün, die anderen sind mir alle zu abhängig von irgendwelchen anderen interessen.


----------



## zaphod83 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

nun, ich bin aus österreich, und wie vielleicht bekannt ist, gibt es hier keine zensierung von spielen, aber auch nicht keine amokläufe an schulen!
ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass dies so bleiben wird, aber ich sehe daher keinen zusammenhang, mit computerspielen und amokläufen!

auch hatte ich letztens ein gespräch mit einem amerikaner aus der nähe von columbine, und ich unterhielt mich mit ihm über schulsysteme etc... und er erzählte mir, dass es in amerika durchaus eine klischehafte gruppenbildung gibt, und wenn man in einer gruppe ist, die als "looser" kategoriesiert wird, gibt es kaum ein entkommen, es sei ähnlich einer hackordnung von hennen, und diese gruppe sei nunmal die schwächste

ich glaube es ist mehr ein soziales problem, und die politiker wollen natürlich nicht, dass dieses problem von den medien groß aufgebauscht wird, also ist ein schuldiger schnell gefunden! 

und sollte es wirklich zu einem verbot kommen, werdne amokläufe trotzdem nicht aufhören!


----------



## uwb (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Nun so ganz kann ich die "Killerspielen"  und die Fachpresse nicht freisprechen. Wenn ich zu solchen Spielen sachen wie, "...dank Ragdoll sinkt der Körper schön realitätsnah zu Boden..." oder "... schade das in der deutschen Version nicht soviel Blut fließt und keine Körperteile wegfliegen..." lese, tschuldigung aber geht es noch. 

Die Frage wie ein 18jähriger seit Jahren Doom und CS spielen kann, die sollte man mal beantworten. Wieso ist es bei Computerspielen möglich, ab 18 Titel überall zu kaufen, Filme oder Zeitschriften bekomme ich ja dann auch nicht in jedem Supermarkt. Hier sollte man bei den Spielen mal ansetzen.


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				uwb am 21.11.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun so ganz kann ich die "Killerspielen"  und die Fachpresse nicht freisprechen. Wenn ich zu solchen Spielen sachen wie, "...dank Ragdoll sinkt der Körper schön realitätsnah zu Boden..." oder "... schade das in der deutschen Version nicht soviel Blut fließt und keine Körperteile wegfliegen..." lese, tschuldigung aber geht es noch.


und? es fehlt noch der link zur gewalttat, den du mir aber schuldig bleiben wirst, weil er noch nie nachgewiesen werden konnte. weil es ihn nicht gibt.



> Die Frage wie ein 18jähriger seit Jahren Doom und CS spielen kann, die sollte man mal beantworten. Wieso ist es bei Computerspielen möglich, ab 18 Titel überall zu kaufen, Filme oder Zeitschriften bekomme ich ja dann auch nicht in jedem Supermarkt. Hier sollte man bei den Spielen mal ansetzen.


nein, hier sollte man beim verkauf mal ansetzen und saftige strafen aussprechen, wenn verkäufer games an kinder abgeben, die nicht für sie geeignet sind. nicht nur gesetze schaffen, sondern sie auch durchsetzen.

dass das deutsche indizierungsmodell überhaupt nichts bringt in sachen gewaltprävention ist einfach nachzuweisen: nur mal in die nachbarländer gucken.


----------



## Nightdawn (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Achja, da haben wirs wieder...die "killerspiele" sind schuld das der junge herr ausgetickt ist.......es lag natürlich nicht daran, das er sich vernachlässigt fühlte, das er seinen lehrern, mitschülern und der konsumgesellschaft die schuld gab, nein es waren die killerspiele, mit denen er sogar die tat geplant hat! (angeblich soll er ja bei cs eine map gemacht haben die so aussah wie seine schule)

achja, unsere politiker die von sog. killerspielen soviel ahnung haben, wie eine schnecke vom universum(nichts gegen schnecken).
ich persönlich glaube aber nicht, das es nie mehr amokläufe geben wird nachdem ein killerspiele-verbot durchgesetzt ist. denn ich denke, wenn sowieso jemand schon psychisch angeknackt ist, reicht auch irgendeine kleinigkeit, z.B. ein verwässerter kaffee, um ihn zum amokläufer zu machen.

wenn das verbot für killerspiele nicht durchkommt, kommen die politiker sicherlich damit, das jeder der ein sog. killerspiel kaufen möchte erstmal zum psychiater muss um sich bestätigen zu lassen, das er nicht amoklaufen wird. 

so sieht es (wahrscheinlich) im gehirn eines politikers aus der ein verbot für killerspiele fordert:
killerspiele---->schuld und *BÖSE*
eltern---->gut, da potentielle wähler (!nicht verärgern!)
psychologischer aspekt---->häh?!?
einkaufen---->milch und butter


----------



## lpfan (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

An unserer schule wurden seit diesem jahr das rauchen, handys und MP3-PLAYER (!!!) verboten, was zeigt dass egal wie sinnlos eine maßnahme ist, sie wird akzeptiert und durchgeführt.
genau so wird es mit den "killerspielen" ablaufen...früher oder später werden need for speed, counterstrike oder sonstige "eindeutig" für solche aktionen verantwortliche games verboten werden.
ich bin genauso wie ihr alle dagegen, aber trotzdem denke ich dass durch die mangelnde information der meisten menschen und den ruf nach taten zur prävention solche
sinnlosen versuche in die tat umgesetzt werden. 
traurig aber wahr.sehr traurig.


----------



## Volgel (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

ach komm als würde es gehen einfach so alle Spiele in Deutschland vom Markt zu nehmen in denen man schießt.

Erstmal würde der Wirtschaft sehr viel geld durch die lappen gehen.
Und die Spieler würden auch so an diese Spiele kommen ob es import oder illegaler download ist!

Und was wäre wenn der Täter nur brutale bücher gelesen hätte?
Gibt es ein FSK für bücher?

Und was ist mit brutalen filmen? 
Sollen die auch komplett in deutschland verboten werden.

lol

Das einzige was sinnvoll wäre wären echt strengere kontrollen der Verkäufer die FSK 18 Spiele an 14Jährige verkaufen.

Mal sehen was die Regierung sich mal wieder ausdenkt


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Volgel am 21.11.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was sinnvoll wäre wären echt strengere kontrollen der Verkäufer die FSK 18 Spiele an 14Jährige verkaufen.


jup. vernünftige verkäufer achten auch so darauf, aber es sind eben nicht alle vernünftig. dann geht's halt nur noch mit zwang: harte strafen bei zuwiderhandlungen. nicht geld- oder haftstrafen, am besten eine hohe anzahl stunden gemeinnützige arbeit.


----------



## mjp (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich denke, da ist nicht nur der Verkauf schuld.

meiner Meinung nach achten Eltern zu wenig auf das, was die Kinder tatsächlich am PC tun. Das liegt sicher nicht am Desinteresse oder hat etwas mit schlechter Erziehung zu tun. Viele Eltern haben aufgrund von Arbeit einfach wenig Zeit. Die sind dann froh, wenn sich das Kind mal zwei Stunden alleine beschäftigt und die Eltern in Ruhe Zeitung lesen lassen.
Aber es gibt auch Eltern, die den Kindern diese Spiele besorgen, weil sie ja denken, der Kleine ist schon reif für sowas... (oder ähnlich).

Man sollte es also nicht auf den Verkauf alleine schieben!
Zumal sich inzwischen Kinder (ca. 12 Jahre) besser mit dem PC auskennen, als die Eltern und dementscprechend auch Software, Pornos und "Killerspiele" illeal laden.
Womit wir wieder bei den Eltern sind...


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

so sehr ich die Tat verabscheue !!! aber der typ hatte doch teilweise recht. Man wird in der schule gehänselt,verprügelt bedroht. Dann gibt es nur eine Aufgabe : zu "funktionieren" und bis kurz vor dem tot zu arbeiten. Alles andere ist sehr eingeschränkt und wird immer mehr verboten und überwacht etc.
Natürlich darf man sich nicht so radikal dann abschotten das bestimmt nicht aber DAS sind die wahren ursachen nicht das er am computer zockte.
SCHULD sind die die Hänseln, bedrohen , schlagen etc die machen menschen zu solchen "irren" und auch die menschen sie meinen sie können andere beherrschen und drangsalieren etc auch diese leute sind mitschuld. (Chefs die überstunden verlangen und mit rauswurf drohen, korrupte gewerkschafter die die augen verschließen etc)

Ich glaube viele laufen Amok wenn sie NICHTMEHR abends am pc ne runden cs zocken können und entspannen und stattdessen mit ihren Frauen Popstars schauen müßen (ich zum Beispiel    )

wenn man sieht wieviele Frauen vergewaltigt werden solte man auch pornos etc verbieten.


----------



## christian345 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich bin der meinung die spiele gehören sich nicht verboten sondern die brutalität noch verstärkt! Solche Spiele sind da um sich daran abzureagieren
der arme mensch wenn der nur doom3 und cs gezockt hat kein wunder das er dann durchgedreht ist. Heut zu Tage kann nähmlich der schüler nicht mehr seine meinung vertretten sondern wird zum opfer vom moppingkreis der lehrer (nicht die spiele gehörn sich verboten sondern die lehrer)


----------



## us3less (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Dieser Aufruf der Politik dient nur der Verschleierung der Ratlosigkeit gegenüber der Gesellschaft.
Ausbaden dürfen es wir - Millionen Killerspieler

Ihr spart an Jugendeinrichtungen, Jugendtreffs, Spielplätze, Kindergärten und Jugendarbeit  nur um irgendwelche Milliardenprojekt finanzieren zu können die uns einen Kack helfen.

Packt endlich die Ursachen an der Wurzel. Gebt den Menschen (UNS) Perspektiven.

Nehmt uns nicht unsere übrig gebliebenen Freiheiten (wenn es die wirklich gibt) weg. Ständig werden die Schuldigen unterm Volk gesucht. 
Packt euch (ihr Politiker) an euerer eigenen Nase.

Es müssen Voraussetzungen geschaffen werden um die Integration in die Gesellschaft (dem Heranwachsenden, Arbeitslosen und Ausländern) zu erleichtern und noch wichtiger - überhaupt zu ermöglichen.

Solche Scheinlösungen wie das Verbot von "Killerspielern" helfen euch nur um die Kritik eures handelns zu umgehen. 
Wenn es Schuldige gibt, dann ist es nicht Counter Strike und co. sonder dann seit es IHR!!


----------



## Loosa (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				MisterMason am 21.11.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds auch sau schwachsinnig die "killerspiele" zu verbieten.
> schon allein wegen der einnahmen den die spieleentwickler haben wird das schwer werden.


Guck Dir die Umsätze der Tabakindustrie an. Trotzdem werden die immer mehr ausgebremst. Hohe Einnahmen sind da kein Argument.



			
				zaphod83 am 21.11.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> nun, ich bin aus österreich, und wie vielleicht bekannt ist, gibt es hier keine zensierung von spielen, aber auch nicht keine amokläufe an schulen!
> ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass dies so bleiben wird, aber ich sehe daher keinen zusammenhang, mit computerspielen und amokläufen!


Dafür ist die Selbstmordrate höher.
Vielleicht sind unzensierte Spiele ja so übel, dass kein anderer Ausweg gesehen wird


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				mjp am 21.11.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, da ist nicht nur der Verkauf schuld.
> 
> meiner Meinung nach achten Eltern zu wenig auf das, was die Kinder tatsächlich am PC tun. Das liegt sicher nicht am Desinteresse oder hat etwas mit schlechter Erziehung zu tun. Viele Eltern haben aufgrund von Arbeit einfach wenig Zeit. Die sind dann froh, wenn sich das Kind mal zwei Stunden alleine beschäftigt und die Eltern in Ruhe Zeitung lesen lassen.
> Aber es gibt auch Eltern, die den Kindern diese Spiele besorgen, weil sie ja denken, der Kleine ist schon reif für sowas... (oder ähnlich).
> ...


das ist eh klar.
aber kinder "ruhigzustellen", indem man sie vor den PC oder vor den TV setzt, ist eine absolut verwerfliche methode. zeit hin- oder her, das mus sman sich vorher überlegen, wenn man kinder in die welt setzt.
aber klar ist, dass eltern ihre kinder unter kontrolle haben sollten. DA kann der staat aber erst recht wenig machen.


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 21.11.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sieht wieviele Frauen vergewaltigt werden solte man auch pornos etc verbieten.


und ich bin überzeugt, wenn pornos verboten würden, würde die vergewaltigungsrate explodieren.


----------



## christian345 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				christian345 am 21.11.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der meinung die spiele gehören sich nicht verboten sondern die brutalität noch verstärkt! Solche Spiele sind da um sich daran abzureagieren
> der arme mensch wenn der nur doom3 und cs gezockt hat kein wunder das er dann durchgedreht ist. Heut zu Tage kann nähmlich der schüler nicht mehr seine meinung vertretten sondern wird zum opfer vom moppingkreis der lehrer (nicht die spiele gehörn sich verboten sondern die lehrer)


(der lehrer ist das vorbild der schüler also verhält sich der groß teil der schüler so wie die lehrer)


----------



## tooFgiB (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

unfassbar, dass selbst nach diesem abschiedsbrief (hier nachlesbar: http://www.keinmensch.de/)  die politiker denken, dass die killerspiele schuld sind!
dieser junge hatte eindeutig ein psychisches problem, keine freunde (scheinbar auch keine richtigen eltern?!) usw.  ... 
es ist nicht abzustreiten, dass er doom, quake, cs gespielt und sogar für cs gemappt hat! trotz allem ist es einfach nciht möglcih, dass spiele schuld sind, denn dann würden ja millionen von gamern amok laufen. die politiker machen es sich in dieser sache meiner meinung nach zu einfach. sie sagen verbot von killerspielen und gut ist.

nunja verbot hin oder her letzendlich kann man als "betroffener" wenig dagegen tun. falls ein verbot kommt, dann kauf ich mir halt englische versionen! 
nebenbei gesagt, finde ich, das solche verbote die spiele eigentlcih nur attraktiver für kinder gemacht werden.

mfg


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				HanFred am 21.11.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 21.11.2006 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht werden vergewaltiger aber dadurch erst dazu animiert ...das würde ich jetzt sagen wenn ich politiker wäre das wäre die selbe argumentation wie bei Killerspielen....


----------



## lpfan (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Volgel am 21.11.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ach komm als würde es gehen einfach so alle Spiele in Deutschland vom Markt zu nehmen in denen man schießt.
> 
> Erstmal würde der Wirtschaft sehr viel geld durch die lappen gehen.



dass ein verbot nichts bewirkt, es aber trotzdem kommt, um sagen zu können "hey schaut uns an wir tun was dagegen", das ist ja gerade das sinnlose.

und das fehlende geld in der wirtschaft bleibt nicht lange fort, da der deutsche markt dann mit "entschärften" versionen zugemüllt werden würde.

in meinen augen ist sowas realistisch genug um mir angst zu machen( nicht vor meinem mp3 player, der is grad aus)


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				christian345 am 21.11.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> (der lehrer ist das vorbild der schüler also verhält sich der groß teil der schüler so wie die lehrer)


aber die schuld auf die lehrer zu schieben ist ebenso falsch.
die kommen doch nicht mehr klar, weil so viel gespart wird.
ausserdem weiss ich aus erster hand, wieviele eltern keine kinder erziehen können und alles auf die lehrer schieben wollen. und ein lehrer kann nicht eine ganze klasse erziehen, nicht umfassend jedenfalls. das ist eben auch nicht seine aufgabe, für irgendwas sind eben schon die eltern noch da. bzw. sollten sie das, oft trifft das ja eben nciht zu.
ausserdem sind lehrer nur für kinder vorbilder, jugendliche haben i.d.r. andere vorbilder.


----------



## mjp (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 21.11.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.11.2006 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dazu fällt mir doch glatt der Typ auf dem Dach des Gefägnisses ein!
Hat der nicht mit dem armen Mädel alle möglichen Pornoszenen "nachgespielt"?


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				tooFgiB am 21.11.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nebenbei gesagt, finde ich, das solche verbote die spiele eigentlcih nur attraktiver für kinder gemacht werden.


das ist bestimmt sogar beweisbar. im gegensatz zu den behauptungen, die zu "killerspielen" aufgestellt werden.


----------



## Seebaer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Wenn ich den Schwachsinn lese und höre die Deutschlands höchstbezahlteste Hilfsarbeiter (Politiker), mit null Ahnung, von sich geben, die dazu noch in legalisierten volksausbeutenden profilneurotischen Mafiabanden (Parteien) organisiert sind, könnte ich auch zum Massenmörder werden. Trotzdem leere ich, wie jeder brave Fernsehzuschauer, meinen, mit Blut gefüllten unter dem TV stehenden, 20 Litereimer jeden morgen aus.

Grüße

Seebaer


----------



## felix8987167 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				HanFred am 21.11.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> tooFgiB am 21.11.2006 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zusätzlich dazu brigt eine alterseinstufung eh nichts weil man immer an diese spiele kommt se es über verkäufer die einem 12-jährigen spiele ab 18 verkaufen.
und zur alterseinstufung...
teilweise sind doch 18 jährige unreifer als manche 15 jährige. und wie man ein "KILLERSPIEL" aufnimmt ob man es aufs reale leben bezieht (was für mich vollkommen unlogisch wäre) kommt es, finde ich, eher auf das gehirn oder vll sogar eher auf den IQ an.

Ich bin für eine IQ-einstufung


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				felix8987167 am 21.11.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> zusätzlich dazu brigt eine alterseinstufung eh nichts weil man immer an diese spiele kommt se es über verkäufer die einem 12-jährigen spiele ab 18 verkaufen.
> und zur alterseinstufung...
> teilweise sind doch 18 jährige unreifer als manche 15 jährige. und wie man ein "KILLERSPIEL" aufnimmt ob man es aufs reale leben bezieht (was für mich vollkommen unlogisch wäre) kommt es, finde ich, eher auf das gehirn oder vll sogar eher auf den IQ an.
> 
> Ich bin für eine IQ-einstufung



Intelligenz hat damit nichts zu tun, im Gegenteil. Es scheint sogar erwiesen, dass eher überdurchschnittlich intelligente Menschen zu Amokläufen neigen.

Nur nebenbei, auch Serienkiller zeichnen sich i. d. R. durch eine gehobene Intelligenz aus.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## DawnHellscream (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

scheiße..schonwieder kein Wow account aufn pc


----------



## lpfan (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				felix8987167 am 21.11.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.11.2006 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IQ-einstufung am pc beim hochfahren - geile idee - dann könnten die politiker aber keine pcs benutzen und würden sich illegale us-versionen mit noiqcrack holen, was wiederum diese aggressiver macht und stellt euch mal das theater vor das die veranstalten würden nene


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				felix8987167 am 21.11.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.11.2006 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies erstmal meine argumente weiter oben.
natürlich bringen altersvorschriften etwas, aber mit gewalt hat das wenig zu tun, eher damit, dass kinder verstört werden können und alpträume kriegen.
kleine kinder ahmen auch vieles nach, das darf man nicht vergessen.
nun macht es einen unterschied, ob man ab und zu erbotenerweise an so ein spiel rankommt, oder ob man es täglich stundenlang zuhause zockt - und keiner hat was dagegen.
da sehe ich einen riesigen unterschied. und den unterschied machen vor allem die eltern aus, die sich um ihr kind kümmern. aber auch altersvorschriften, an denen sich eltern orientieren können.


----------



## mischi007 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich verstehe ja das man nach nem Grund für das Geschehene sucht, aber vielleicht sollte man mal etwas tiefer graben und nicht gleich wieder die alte Leier von den Killerspielen auspacken. Wenn ich dann irgendeinen 50-60 jährigen "Experten" sehe, der nichts als irgendwelche Floskeln ausspricht und glaubt zu wissen was diese Spiele auslösen und um was es in diesen Spielen wirklich geht, da kann ich mich nur wundern. Was so manche "Experten" da teilweise von sich geben, habt rein gar nichts mit der Wahrheit zu tun.
Wenn man Killerspiele verbietet muss man demnächst auch Kindern und Jugendlichen verbieten die Nachrichten zu gucken , da gibts ja schließlich auch Blut und Brutalität in hohem Maße.
PC Spiele allein verantwortlich zu machen ist viel zu einfach, ein psychisch labiler Mensch kann sich schon davon beeinflussen lassen aber deshalb gleich alles zu verallgemeinern ist der falsche Weg.
Irgendwo sind die PC Spiele auch ein Spiegel des Zeitgeschehens und die PC Spiele sind selten brutaler als das wahre Leben. Im Alltag ist man doch auch von Gewalt umgeben. Egal obs jetzt im TV is oder aufm Schulhof. Gewalt ist zu etwas alltäglichen geworden und daran würde auch ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" nix ändern.
Einen so psychisch gestörten, hält kein Verbot von Killerspielen davon ab eine solche Tat zu begehen. Nicht jeder PC Spieler wird gleich zum einem vereinsamten Amokläufer. 
Diese ganze Verbotsgeschichte ist mal wieder so eine unausgereifte und voreilige Reaktion der Politiker. Ich bezweifle das viele der Leute die ein Verbot von Killerspielen fordern wirklich deren Inhalt kennen. Die meisten "Killerspiele" sind ja kein sinnloses Gemetzel sondern sind oft nur mit einen klugen Taktik zu schaffen aber das wollen diese Leute ja nicht sehen.


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2006 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> felix8987167 am 21.11.2006 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auch schlechte eltern können hochintelligent sein.
meine mutter war lehrerin und der unselbständigste schüler, den sie je gesehen hat, hatte eine professorin als mutter. eine fachidiotin, die alles für ihr kind getan hat (was aber nicht alles gut war - zum beispiel muss eine mutter einem 14jährigen nicht ein trockenes jäckchen in die schule bringen, nur weil es geregnet hat - vor allem nicht, wenn der schulweg vielleicht fünf minuten mit dem fahrrad betragen hat).


----------



## michael-90 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Als ich es zum ersten Mal hörte und in einem Bericht auch über die Computerspiel-Liebe gehört habe, dachte ich sofort wieder dran, dass das jetzt mit dem Killerspielen bestimmt wieder aufkommt - und tada, jetzt ist es wieder da, das Geschrei um "Killerspiele". Dabei wurde der Begriff nicht mal genau definiert.

Wie dem auch sei, meiner Meinung nach hat das entscheidend viel mit dem Umfeld des Amokläufers zu tun. Vielleicht hemmen Spiele die Gewaltschwelle, aber das heißt doch nicht dass jeder es gleich normal findet, wenn Leute umgebracht werde!   

Es sollte wenn dann mehr Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet werden, Verbote bringen absolut nichts, außer dass sich die Spielehersteller bald mit einer wahren Flut von Raupkopien konfrontiert sehen!!!


----------



## ramon87 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich finde es auch immer wieder amüsant! Warscheinlich könnte kein Politiker folgende zwei Fragen beantworten  

a) Was sind Killerspiele b) Nennen Sie bitte drei Beispiele für Killerspiele.

Für unsere Politiker ist es ganz schlicht nur eine einfache Sache mal eben unsere "Killerspiele" zu verbieten. Vorallem denen überhaupt die Schuld zu geben...

Wir sollen jetzt das Opfer eines durchgedrehten, vernachlässigtem und runtergemachtem Jugendlichen sein! 

Viel eher sollte man die Menschen zur Verantwortung ziehen, die dem durchgekrachten die Waffen verkauft, besorgt etc haben. Es ist traurig, dass es überhaupt noch Möglichkeiten für einen 18Jährigen gibt sich bestimmte Schusswaffen zu besorgen und damit in eine Schule zu stürmen! 

SCHLUSSWORT: Warum nicht den Krieg verbieten, da sterben jeden Tag tausende von Menschen! - Warum nicht ausdrücklich SEX verbieten...vielleicht kann man dann die Tat von Kinderf++kern unter kontrolle bringen!? - ODER NOCH VIEL BESSER-----VERSCHENKT DOCH ENDLICH MAL WAREN IM KAUFHAUS ODER SCHLIEßT SIE FÜR IMMER - VIELLEICHT WIRD DANN JA NICHT MEHR GEKLAUT AUF DER WELT!   -> DAS AN UNSERE POLITIKER


----------



## Hannibal89 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Seit Wann Computerspiele Menschen töten?
Die Frage stelle ich mir seit Beginn der Debatte, wäre es nicht viel Sinnvoller Waffen zu verbieten??? Denn nur die töten Menschen, bzw. die Menschen die sie abfeuern, klar: " Der is mir ins Messer reingelaufen, 20 Mal"..... -.-  Aber nein, man hackt wieder auf den Spielen rum, da hinter Waffen eine Lobby mit VIEL Geld steckt und bei PC-Spielen nicht. 
Genauso sinnvoll wäre es, etwas für die Bildung/Betreuung von solchen Menschen zu tun. Aber nein, das würde ja zu viel kosten...... Es kotzt mich echt an, dass sich alles nur ums Geld dreht.


----------



## olstyle (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Bei der ganzen "Killerspiel-"Diskussion wird einfach der Verbreitungsgrad dieser Spiele viel zu sehr unterschätzt.Grade ältere Menschen(und meinen Vater kann ich getrost dazu zählen) glauben immernoch dass es sich bei PC-Spielern um Einzelfälle handelt, Fakt ist aber dass z.B. in meiner Stufe ca. 90% der Jungen am PC spielen. Es trifft also von der Verbreitung her schon fast der beliebte Vergleich mit dem Brot. Aus diesem Grund fällt für mich das "Killerspiel" als Alleinstellungsmerkmal eines gewaltbesessenen Menschen weg. 
Was ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann ist die Tatsache dass jemand "Killerspiele" spielt um seinen Gewaltdrang aus zu leben, aber nicht den Umkehrschluss nach dem dieser erst durch das Spiel ausgelöst wird.
mfg Olstyle
P.S.Ka ob es das hier schon gab, habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen.


----------



## BobPage (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

dieses Beispiel erinnert mich immer an die Ironie:

14% Aller Verkehrsunfälle passieren unter Alkoholeinfluss.

Demnach passieren 86% im nüchternen Zustand. 
Was folgern wir daraus? Trinkt mehr Alkohol und es passieren weniger Unfälle.

Was ich damit sagen will: Es werden wieder sofort die Computerspielen in den Keller gezogen, weil EINER von 100000 mal durchgedreht ist und im Brief ja selbst die Lehrer usw. beschuldigt, er hat ja n Motiv. Was haben denn die Spiele damit zu tun?

Witzig fände ich es ja wenn mal einer aus nem Orchester oder so Amok läuft und in nem Abschriebsbrief schreibt, dass ihm das Gegeige dagegen ging und er einfach keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sah. 
Ob dann die Politiker auch alle Orchester verbieten lassen?


----------



## cryer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

http://www.wdr.de/themen/panorama/kriminalitaet/erfurt/chronologie.jhtml

Waren bestimmt nicht alles Computerspieler/innen, die da einen Amoklauf gestartet haben...
Wenn man in der Zeit zurück geht findet man sicherlich auch Amokläufe und Gewaltakte.
Früher wurde das Thema nur nicht so "medienwirksam" aufbereitet.

Die Politik täte gut daran, endlich eine Lösung für das Familienproblem zu finden. Wenn Eltern nicht mehr mit ihren Kindern reden können, die Kinder nur noch vor Glotze und PC sitzen, dann läuft was falsch.
Die Gründe sind vielschichtig, aber um nur einen Punkt in die Diskussion einzubringen: Ladenöffnungszeiten rund um die Uhr verbessern die Situation von Familien und die interne Kommunikation sicher NICHT!


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				cryer am 21.11.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Politik täte gut daran, endlich eine Lösung für das Familienproblem zu finden. Wenn Eltern nicht mehr mit ihren Kindern reden können, die Kinder nur noch vor Glotze und PC sitzen, dann läuft was falsch.


bis hierher bin ich voll und ganz deiner meinung.


> Die Gründe sind vielschichtig, aber um nur einen Punkt in die Diskussion einzubringen: Ladenöffnungszeiten rund um die Uhr verbessern die Situation von Familien und die interne Kommunikation sicher NICHT!


aber verschlechtern tun sie sie auch nicht wirklich.
da wird immer ein arbeitnehmerschutz gefahren, den sich die meisten arbeitnehmer gar nicht wünschen.
man könnte das alles prima regeln mit den ladenöffnungszeiten, sprich: es von den angestellten ahängig machen. wenn einer alleine einen laden führt, finde ich es gelinde gesagt eine frechheit, ihm seine arbeitszeiten vorschreiben zu wollen.


----------



## SCK07 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Gut daß PC Games einen derartigen Artikel verfasst hat. Wichtiger aber ist, daß sich auch genrefremde Medien objektiv mit dieser Thematik auseinander setzen. Denn diesen PC Games Artikel lesen hauptsächlich Leute die eh derselben Meinung sind, da sie ja selbst Gamer sind. "Neutrale" Medien neigen häufig zu Meinungsmache und recherchieren zu wenig da sie sich mit dem eigtl Thema – den Games nicht identifizieren können. Also plappern sie alles nach. Ein schönes Beispiel wie man es richtig macht zeigt heute der Spiegel auf seiner Webseite. Ich hoffe viele non-Gamer  werden über diesen Artikel stolpern und hinterher in Sachen "Killerspiele" etwas aufgeklärter sein.
Hier der Link – sehr zu empfehlen:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,449843,00.html


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				HanFred am 21.11.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> auch schlechte eltern können hochintelligent sein.
> meine mutter war lehrerin und der unselbständigste schüler, den sie je gesehen hat, hatte eine professorin als mutter. eine fachidiotin, die alles für ihr kind getan hat (was aber nicht alles gut war - zum beispiel muss eine mutter einem 14jährigen nicht ein trockenes jäckchen in die schule bringen, nur weil es geregnet hat - vor allem nicht, wenn der schulweg vielleicht fünf minuten mit dem fahrrad betragen hat).



Ich sehe es zwar im Prinzip wie Du, dass zuviel "Liebe" auch wieder schlecht für die Entwicklung des Kindes sein kann, weil die Entwicklung der Selbstständigkeit damit behindert oder gar verhindert wird, dennoch halte ich diese Form "schlechter" Erziehung für deutlich harmloser, als eine Vernachlässigung des Kindes.

Die Schuld bei solchen Taten auf die Familie allein abzuwälzen, ist in meinen Augen ebenso falsch wie Computerspiele zum Sündenbock zu machen.

Ich persönlich bin überzeugt, dass es niemals EIN Faktor allein ist, der diese Vorgänge auslöst, sondern eine ungute Mischung aus vielen.

Verantwortlich in meinen Augen sind:

-die Gesellschaft: um angesehen zu sein, muss man schön, reich und erfolgreich sein. Abweichungen vom "Idealtyp", der durch die Medien gebetsmühlenartig propagiert wird, werden ausgegrenzt (in Abstufungen natürlich).

-die Politik: anstatt solchen Entwicklungen gegenzusteuern, fördert die Politik noch solche Entwicklungen, indem seit Jahren Beratungsstellen/Pädagogen für Jugendliche gestrichen werden.

-das Umfeld: jeder, der den Täter gut kannte, trägt gewissermaßen eine Mitschuld. Sein Verhalten war durchaus auffällig, man hätte gerade an dieser Stelle vielleicht etwas ändern können.

-die Familie: siehe Umfeld. Ich frage mich, wie weit entfernt sich die Eltern schon von ihrem Sohn hatten und inwieweit sie die Augen verschlossen.

-Computerspiele: tatsächlich halte ich es für möglich, dass Computerspiele einen schädlichen Einfluß auf labile Persönlichkeiten haben können, ebenso wie andere Medien, darunter auch Bücher! Ich würde mich schon dafür aussprechen, solche labilen Menschen nicht derartiger Beeinflussung auszusetzen, solange Auffälligkeiten bestehen.
Allerdings würde diese aufwendige Methode natürlich wieder erfordern, dass sich der "Rest" um intensiver um diese Menschen kümmert.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Newsmaker (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Als das gestern Sache war, hat N24 natürlich live berichtet  Naja und wie 2 Moderatoren meinten auch zu dem Psychologen " bla bla Killerspiele haben Schuld bla bla Counter Strike, hat alles nachgebaut und dann so quasi gespielt  "

Da kam nur von dem Typen die antwort

" Er hätte genauso ein Bleistift und ein BLatt Papier nehmen können im die Tat zu planen "

Da wussten sie nicht mehr was sie sagen sollten


----------



## SGDrDeath (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				BobPage am 21.11.2006 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> dieses Beispiel erinnert mich immer an die Ironie:
> 
> 14% Aller Verkehrsunfälle passieren unter Alkoholeinfluss.
> 
> ...


Eigene Idee oder von Otto geklaut?


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

HAbe heute einen Bericht gesehen und auszüge seines Abschiedsbriefes wurden darin vorgelesen. Da war von fehlenden PErspektiven die rede und davon das er nicht weis wo sein Platz in der Welt sein soll oder wie die Zukunft aussehen soll. Aber das ist natürlich alles blödsinn, nur Kill0rspiel3 sind schuld an seinem Amoklauf   .

Interessant ist das in dem Bericht kein einziges Wort über Spiele gesagt wurde, abr die deppen konnten es sich nicht verkneifen ausschnitte aus CS zui zeigen....


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2006 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich bin überzeugt, dass es niemals EIN Faktor allein ist, der diese Vorgänge auslöst, sondern eine ungute Mischung aus vielen.


selbstverständlich hast du damit recht und deshalb kann es auch keine schnelle, wirksame lösung geben, mit der sich politiker profilieren können.
so ist das leider. wenn man die gesellschaft verändern will, geht das nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Zero-Zardon (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Was für eine überraschung der Geistige Tiefflieger Stoiber muss sich auch noch zu wort melden.
http://www.golem.de/0611/49059.html
  

Asche zu Asche
StoiberStaub zu Staub


----------



## dornado (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Mein Gott wahrscheinlich hat der halbe Planet schonmal Counter-Strike gespielt! und wieviel ballern um sich... wenn ich überall wieder sowas lese könnt ich gegen diese Politiker usw Amoklaufen.... einfach erbärmlich.... keine Ahnung aber in ihrem blinden Aktionismus irgendwas daherfaseln....


----------



## Crogrom (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

da sind nur die 1.000.000 ea updates fur bf2 schuld


----------



## FossilZ (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

So, ich glaub es ist jetzt wirklich mal an der Zeit, das so etwas wie eine Spieler-Vereinigung gegründet wird (evtl. vllt. sogar mit einigen großeren Partnern (PCGames?) im Rücken), welche auch halbwegs von den Damen und Herren in Berlin akzeptiert wird!   Denn wenn das SO weiter gehen sollte, sehe ich bald noch mehr Leute in den Nachrichten, welche aus irgend welchen (niederen) Beweggründen Amok laufen.

Denn ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" wird sich sicherlich nicht so positiv auswirken, wie sich das politische Volk denkt, sondern es wird noch mehr Straftaten in Form von Raubkopiererei und ähnlichem geben.

Zumal gab es nicht auch schon VOR Spielen mit gewalttätigem Inhalt  Amokläufe?  Dazu hier mehr -> und die basieren sicherlich nicht alle auf "Killerspielen"!

Warum macht sich inzwischen eigentlich kaum noch ein Mensch Gedanken, *woran* das Ganze eigentlich liegt? Nur so z.B. viele junge Leute halten nix mehr davon, sich in irgendwelchen Vereinen zu Treffen oder einen Bestimmten Sport auszuführen, sondern lungern lieber bis nachts um 2 auf der Straße rum und bauen irgendwelchen Mist. Soviel erstmal zum Thema soziales Umfeld.

Und nun bin ich aus irgend nem Grund aus dem Konzept gekommen... Fortsetzung folgt vielleicht.


----------



## wertu (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2006 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe es zwar im Prinzip wie Du, dass zuviel "Liebe" auch wieder schlecht für die Entwicklung des Kindes sein kann, weil die Entwicklung der Selbstständigkeit damit behindert oder gar verhindert wird, dennoch halte ich diese Form "schlechter" Erziehung für deutlich harmloser, als eine Vernachlässigung des Kindes.
> 
> Die Schuld bei solchen Taten auf die Familie allein abzuwälzen, ist in meinen Augen ebenso falsch wie Computerspiele zum Sündenbock zu machen.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir grundsätzlich in allen Punkten zu. Bei einer solchen Tat ist es schwer die wirklichen Gründe zu finden, weil es meistens ein Zusammenspiel aus mehreren Faktoren ist. Doch ist einfach die Inkompetenz der Medien und Politik die Schuld auf die "Killerspiele" abzuschieben, in meinen Augen einfach unhaltbar. Es ist eine leichte und einfache Erklärung für ein Problem, mit dessen wirklichen Ursachen man sich nicht beschäftigen möchte. 

Das schlimme daran ist, dass viele Menschen die mit dem Thema Computerspiele wenig anfangen können, wirklich das glauben was von den Medien und der Politik verbreitet wird. Was zur Folge hat, dass wir uns als Computerspieler für unser Hobby schämen müßten, da es ja anscheinend unseren geistigen Zustand verwirrt.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Egoshooter wie Doom etc. auf geistig labile Personen bestimmt keinen guten Einfluss haben, doch die Schuld für das Verhalten und die Taten dieser Personen auf die Spiele zu schieben, ist in meinen Augen einfach dermaßen kurzsichtig und wirklichkeitsfremd - ich frage mich ob diejenigen die das behaupten, schon mal über die Gründe und Konsequenzen ihrer Behauptungen nachgedacht haben.

Außerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass man mittlerweile fast bei jedem "Gesetzesbrecher" zu Hause eine Art von Videospielkonsole oder PC finden wird, und einen dazu passenden Egoshooter - ich spiele selbst eigentlich nur RTS games aber irgendwann hab ich auch mal cs oder quake gespielt ums auszuprobieren. Demnach lassen sich wahrscheinlich 70 % der Verbrechen durch die Killerspiele erklären - so würde jedenfalls die Logik der Politik und Medien funktionieren.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wer in dieser Gesellschaft die Amokläufer sind. Diejenigen die die Gesellschaft als solches einfach nicht mehr ertragen können, oder diejenigen die mit diesen Menschen Geld machen.

Gruß,
wertu


----------



## Crogrom (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

ich werd schon wieder aggressivvvvv... ne weile nich bf2 gezockt und schon wieder n 500 mb update download argh   lasst uns killer doch zocken


----------



## IXS (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Zero-Zardon am 21.11.2006 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine überraschung der Geistige Tiefflieger Stoiber muss sich auch noch zu wort melden.
> http://www.golem.de/0611/49059.html
> 
> 
> ...




Manchmal fragt man sich, ob Politiker wirklich so blöd sein können, oder ob da System dahinter steckt.
Jeder gute Arzt weiß, dass es nur Besserung bringt, wenn man die Krankheit bekämpft und nicht das Symptom.


----------



## rasenkiller (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

lagsam nervt es immer mehr ständig versuchen die politiker alles auf die spiele zu schieben.
mich nervt dieser generationskonflikt nur weil die alten leute nicht damit klar kommen die spielen doch selber krieg was regen die sich die ganze zeit auf echt eh die solln sich ma an ihrer eigenen nase ziehn


----------



## Zero-Zardon (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				IXS am 21.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal fragt man sich, ob Politiker wirklich so blöd sein können, oder ob da System dahinter steckt.
> Jeder gute Arzt weiß, dass es nur Besserung bringt, wenn man die Krankheit bekämpft und nicht das Symptom.



So ist also weg mit den Politikern


----------



## darthwolf68 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich sehe gerade eine Möglichkeit sehr reich zu werden. Ich wette, dass am selben Tag, nachdem alle Killerspiele weltweit verboten worden sind, ein Jugendlicher jemanden umbringt!
Klingt krass? Aber nicht doch, die meisten Menschen sterben sinnlos in Gegenden wo es noch nicht einmal Elektrizität gibt. Da stellt sich doch einem die Frage was erschreckender ist: Die Tatsache das trotz unserer Zivisilations-Konditionierung immer noch Leute mit Gewalt ihren Frust äußern, oder der Fakt das so viele Politiker und Verantwortliche mit solch immenser Ignoranz gesegnet sind.
Und darum geht es schließlich - Verantwortung! Bei diesem Jugendlichen haben sowohl die Eltern (Hauptverantwortlich) als auch die Lehrer versagt. Es werden ja wohl alle mit mir einer Meinung sein, wenn ich behaupte das Vater/Mutter zu sein die verantwortungsvollste Aufgabe ist, die ein Mensch übernehmen kann.
Die Lehrer haben die Aufgabe, ihren Schülern Wissen zu vermitteln, sie zu bilden und ihre Schwächen und Stärken zu kennen. So weit ich aber erfahren habe haben die Lehrer den Jungen wohl als Versager abgestempelt. Multipliziert man das mit der Frustration des Elternhauses und eventl. Ablehnung seitens der Mitschüler, dann ist ersichtlich das "Killerspiele" keine Ersatzbefriedigung darstellen.
Die Folge ist eine gewaltsame Entladung aufgestauter Frustation! Bei mir helfen gewisse Spiele Frust abzubauen und ich sehe es als Teil meines Selbstverwirklichungsrechtes mir solche Games auch kaufen zu können.
Hitler, Stalin und Bush haben kein UT oder CS gespielt, aber sehr viele Menschen sind wegen ihnen vorsätzlich getötet worden.
Also liebe Politiker, labert keine Scheiße!


----------



## FossilZ (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Crogrom am 21.11.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> da sind nur die 1.000.000 ea updates fur bf2 schuld





			
				Crogrom am 21.11.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd schon wieder aggressivvvvv... ne weile nich bf2 gezockt und schon wieder n 500 mb update download argh   lasst uns killer doch zocken


kannst du deine (wenig konstruktiven) Beträge auch mal lassen?
Die sind alles andere, nur nicht lustig!   

und wenn du schon posten musst, dann bitte konstruktiv ...


----------



## ashura-hades-666 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Also meiner Meinung nach, wird da nur wieder ein Schuldiger gesucht, ist doch viel einfacher zu sagen die "Killerspiele" sind schld, als sich einzugestehen, das in unserer Gesellschaft vielleicht nicht alles so läuft wie es laufen soll.  

Irgendwo hat er doch schon recht, wenn er sagt ja das der Konsumterror einen fertig machen kann, besonders Jungendliche von weniger reichen Eltern.Und wenn man dann noch kein wirkliches soziales Umfeld hat, wird es doch ziemlich heavy.

Ein Patentrezept wird es da dann aber auch nicht geben. Aber einfach weitergehen und sich sagen, passiert ja immer wieder, kann man nichts machen, sollte man auch nicht.


----------



## Nightdawn (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Aber sagen wir mal es werden alle "killerspiele" verboten und sagen wir mal, der begriff killerspiel wird definiert als spiele mit gewalttätigem inhalt. dann bin ich mir sicher das es trotzdem noch amokläufe geben wird, denn diese thematik der politiker über die schuld von killerspielen, geht am eigentlichen kern des problems, also warum jemand amok läuft, vorbei. es hat doch jedesmal psychologische gründe gegeben warum der amoklauf überhaupt geschehen ist, wie in diesem fall fühlte sich der täter als opfer unserer konsumgesellschaft und gab den lehrern und mitschülern die schuld.
allerdings übersehen die politiker anscheinend die psychologischen aspekte und gehen auf etwas los wovon sie zwar eigentlich keinen blassen schimmer haben, aber was sie im ansatz gerade noch verstehen können, aus der sicht der politiker sieht jedes killerspiel wohl so aus:>spieler schießt mit waffe auf pixelmännchen<, ...und jedesmal wenn ich eine erklärung von politikern lese, warum killerspiel der auslöser für amokläufe sind, denke ich sofort an die hexenjagden aus dem mittelalter, sprich: dünne argumentation und beschuldigungen die nichtmal erwas mit den spielen zu tun haben.

anstatt immer auf den spielen rumzuhacken und sie zu verteufeln, sollten die politiker mal aufklärungsarbeit leisten und zwar bei den eltern. zudem sollte der sparkurs bei der bildung endlich mal aufhören, weil computerspiele nämlich sonst irgendwann die einzige bildungsquelle sind die wir und unsere kinder noch haben.


----------



## Moejoe82 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Also langsam wird es mir mit diesem Killerspieltheater echt zu blöd. Sollen sie es doch endlich verbieten, damit man sich das nichtmehr ständig anhören muss und anstatt es zu importieren ohne schlechtes gewissen aus dem Internet raubmordkopieren kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle übrigens allen, die unsere Politiker für "unfähig" oder "dumm" halten, mal die Augen öffnen:

Glaubt ihr wirklich, Stoiber & Co. sind so weltfremd, dass sie annehmen würden, ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" würde tatsächlich etwas bringen?

Natürlich wissen sie, dass ein Verbot GAR nichts bewirkt. Es geht hier nur darum, sich zu profilieren. Man benötigt einen Sündenbock, um der Bevölkerung zu zeigen, "Schaut her! Wir machen etwas! Ihr könnt euch sicher fühlen!"
Ein Verbot demonstriert somit den Handlungswillen der Politiker und kann den nötigen Vorsprung bei der nächsten Wahl bedeuten, zumal die einschlägigen Medien diesbezüglich ja schon genug Vorarbeit geleistet haben , so dass Computerspiele durchaus als potentielle Bedrohung wahrgenommen werden, sodass diejenigen die diese Bedrohung beseitigen, natürlich an Ansehen gewinnen.

Warum gerade Computerspiele? Ganz einfach, im Gegensatz zu in Deutschland anderen "potentiellen Übeltäter", wie z.B. Schützenvereinen, die jahrhundertelange Tradition haben und eine dementsprechend große Lobby in der Wählerklientel (speziell bei CSU/CDU und SPD), beschränkt sich bei Computerspielen die "Lobby" vornehmlich auf Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene, die nur wenig bis gar keinen Einfluß auf politische Entscheidungen haben bzw.  haben wollen und dementsprechend von den etablierten Parteien vernachlässigt werden.

Die CSU ist sich z.B. sehr wohl bewusst, WOHER sich ihre Wählerschaft rekrutiert. Jugendliche? Eher weniger...oder wer von euch hier wählt CSU/CDU?

Deshalb ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass sich Parteien wie FDP und Grüne mit durchaus "vernünftigen" Aussagen zu dem Thema äußern.

Der Hauptgrund ist aber auch in dem Fall eher, dass man damit versucht, junge Wähler für sich zu gewinnen.

Politik ist wie Wirtschaft. Jede Partei möchte sich besonders gut an "ihre" Zielgruppe verkaufen (wobei die Zielgruppe möglichst umfassend sein soll).

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## christian345 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

für diese komentare vom herrn steuber werden sie ihn bald erschiesen lol


----------



## obi141 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Wieso heißt es immer Killerspiele?
Dieser Typ ist doch mit ECHTEN Waffen herumgerannt und das auch VOR seinem Amoklauf an der Schule. Nicht nur er, sondern auch alle anderen Amokläufer waren im Besitz von Waffen, keine digitalen, sondern mit echten Kugeln!!!
Und wie ist ER an die gekommen? Das erfährt man sicher wieder so nebenher, aber die ach so bösen Spiele kommen sicher ins Rampenlicht.
Nicht mal in Counter Strike lernt man eine Bombe zu basteln, da sieht man per Tastendruck nur wie die Bombe scharf gemacht wird (Der Charakter drückt auf einer digitalen Tastertur herum) und dann piepst es bis sie hochgeht (ja, außer sie wird entschärft   ).

Es wäre wohl besser das Waffengesetz zu verschärfen als immer gleich über PC-Spiele usw. herzufahren...

Auch mit der deutschen Spiele-Kastrations-Behörde gibt es noch Amokläufe, wie man im jüngsten Fall sehen kann...

Was sollte man also daraus welche Schlüsse ziehen?


----------



## Loosa (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				IXS am 21.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal fragt man sich, ob Politiker wirklich so blöd sein können, oder ob da System dahinter steckt.


Bei uninformierten Wählern kommt sowas halt immer gut an. Man zeigt Entschlußkraft... auch wenn sie nichts bringt 

Aber bis auf die Dampfplauderer a la Stoiber sehen das die Politiker mittlerweile ja doch etwas differenzierter. Zum Glück.

Sogar die Gewerkschaft der Polizei warnt vor solchen "Scheindebatten":


> Diese lenkten nur „von der Hilflosigkeit und Oberflächlichkeit derjenigen ab, die sie in Gang setzen“.
> 
> Notwendig sei vielmehr eine Ursachensuche und Bestandsaufnahme, erklärte der Bund der Kriminalisten (BDK). „Die Gesellschaft sollte sich die Frage stellen, warum die Zahl der Gewaltdelikte junger Leute in vielen Bundesländern in den vergangenen Jahren teils zweistellig gestiegen ist“, sagte BDK-Chef Klaus Jansen.


 q
"Hilflosigkeit und Oberflächlichkeit", das passt so gut auf Stoiber, einfach herrlich


----------



## FossilZ (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				obi141 am 21.11.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre wohl besser das Waffengesetz zu verschärfen als immer gleich über PC-Spiele usw. herzufahren...


das wird wohl auch weniger was nützen, denn wenn er die Waffen sowieso illegal erworben hat, wird das später (leider) auch noch möglich sein.
Sprich: es gibt immer mittel und wege


----------



## geldinhalierer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				SYSTEM am 21.11.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Vieleicht war er ja auch CDU-Wähler und man müsse daher die CDU verbieten


----------



## obi141 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				FossilZ am 21.11.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> obi141 am 21.11.2006 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gleiches gilt für Spiele


----------



## Bestia1 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle übrigens allen, die unsere Politiker für "unfähig" oder "dumm" halten, mal die Augen öffnen:
> 
> Glaubt ihr wirklich, Stoiber & Co. sind so weltfremd, dass sie annehmen würden, ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" würde tatsächlich etwas bringen?
> 
> ...



Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja sind SIE.  Glaube nicht das die sich mal wirklich nen Kopf über sowas machen. Die nehmen immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Das war damals so und so ist es auch noch heute. hauptsache ist denen geht es gut  und fertig. Ich glaube das es denen Sch..... egal ist.


----------



## FossilZ (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				obi141 am 21.11.2006 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 21.11.2006 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nur das man mit einer scharfen Waffe mehr schaden anrichten kann, als wie bei  Spielen das Urheberrecht zu verletzten


----------



## BlackEagles (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Trotz meiner Abneigung solche Themen zu kommentieren:

Zuerst mal eine Zusammenfassung: Unabhängig von einer hypothetischen (alleinigen) Ursache solcher Attentate ist ein Verbot vollkommen sinnlos wenn nicht eher kontraproduktiv, wie man bei ähnlichen Problematiken sehen kann. Sie würde den deutschen Spielemarkt im internationalen Vergleich schwächen, jedoch den (dann illegalen) Absatz von "Killerspielen" fördern.

Warum eine derart starke Schwächung trotz des relativ kleinen Anteils an "gewaltverherrlichenden" Spielen derart negative Folgen auf den Markt hätte, lässt sich in der Tatsache begründen, dass von skandal-politischer Seite keine Differenzierung zwischen Spielen mit Gewalt-Inhalten und Spielen insgesamt vorgenommen wird.

Warum ein Verbot einer Förderung gleichkommt sollte für jeden nachvollziehbar sein. Zum einen lässt sich hier auf historische Vorbilder verweisen, e.g. Alkoholprohibition. Hier führt ein Illegalisierung eines allgemein normalen Zustandes, zu einer breiten Akzeptanz der Illegalität, mit der Konsequenz, das wo bisher Grenzen existierten, die nur vereinzelt übertreten wurden, keine Gernzen mehr vorhanden sind und ein Abtrifften in noch weniger gewollte Zustände die Folge sind.

Hier ließen sich viele weitere Argumente hervorbringen, die überlasse ich aber anderen. Ich bin der Meinung, jemand sollte einen Thread zur Diskussion von über mögliche Verbesserungen öffnen (der dann auch nur dazu genutzt wird), oder zumindest ein Link dazu posten. (Ich bin dazu zu wenig mit der Materie vertraut)

Josel

PS: Und natürlich Spiele ich auch hauptsächlich FPS, was aber eher daran liegt, dass es für meine Spieleplattform (Linux-PC) kaum andere Neuerscheinungen gibt.


----------



## obi141 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				FossilZ am 21.11.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> obi141 am 21.11.2006 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dein Argument hat sich durchgesetzt. Aber geht man von der Einstellung mancher Leute aus, ist das verletzen von Urheberrechten weitaus schlimmer, besonders bei "Killerspielen"...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Tja ich mach mir hier jetzt ne Menge Feinde... aber:
Der Amokläufer hat völlig recht!  http://www.arschlog.com/mirrors/staydifferent/
Es ist nunmal so... Schulezwang, Ausbilding, Arbeit, Rente, Tod: SAART...
Ich kann es absolut verstehen... Es ist nicht so, dass ich es auch so lösen würde oder es toll finde, aber ich verstehe die Beweggründe und die Reaktion seinerseits...
Ursache und Wirkung... Er hat erkannt, dass das Leben  (das System) keinen Sinn hat und hat sich seinen letzten Wunsch, Rache. erfüllt.... 

Möge Gott seiner Seele gnädig sein... Amen!

Das gibt wieder ne Menge Ärger, deshalb betone ich noch mal: Ich finde es nicht toll! was ich damit sagen will: Mit der Sache, Sinn des Lebens hat er recht und ich kann ihn VERSTEHEN (tollerieren ist was anderes)!


----------



## obi141 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ich mach mir hier jetzt ne Menge Feinde... aber:
> Der Amokläufer hat völlig recht!  http://www.arschlog.com/mirrors/staydifferent/
> Es ist nunmal so... Schulezwang, Ausbilding, Arbeit, Rente, Tod: SAART...
> Ich kann es absolut verstehen... Es ist nicht so, dass ich es auch so lösen würde oder es toll finde, aber ich verstehe die Beweggründe und die Reaktion seinerseits...
> ...



Er hat vielleicht einen Tiefsinnigen Text geschrieben, aber trotzdem ist er auf unschuldige Personen losgegangen. Soll er sich doch zuhause den Schädel wegblasen! Nur weil ihm sein Leben Sinnlos vorgekommen ist, muss er es nicht andere Leute spüren lassen. Da hätte er sich doch gleich im Irak eine Gürtelbombe umschnallen lassen können.
"Schulezwang, Ausbilding, Arbeit, Rente, Tod: SAART..." ist für diese Menschen, die den Sinn des Lebens nicht verstanden haben.
Es gibt weit mehr als das!


----------



## Red-Bird (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

SO EINE SCHEIßE

sorry aber das musste mal raus....also ich zocke PC games (auch Counterstrike) höre Metal uns spiele Softair......so mach ich deswegen nen Amoklauf NEIN !!!!!!!

Wenn diese dummen kraken Kinder bez. jungen erwachsenen nicht damit klarkommen ok aber dann wieder son scheiß in den Medien ....bohr mann 
   

Ok der Reihe nach mir gehts garnicht mal sooooo um die Computer Games haber das mit dem Metal bringt mich zum KOTZEN......Metaller sind meistens die freundlichsten Menschen während die HipHopper nichts besseres zu tun haben und sich jedes wochenende zu kloppen...und wenn so leute mit nem IQ von 80 nurnoch cs zocken und nicht begreifen das Air Soft (bin selbst Spieler) ein sport ist und das so in den Dreck ziehn ..ICH RASTE AUS !!!!!!!!!

man echt ich hau das grad so derbe in die Tasten das meine tastatur fast schrott ist...oh mann

ich bin eifach sauer das man sowas dan gleich wieder auf meine lieblingsbeschäftigungen und hobbys schiebt......airsoft ist von der gesellschaft sowieso total verbannt weswegen man immer nach östereich tukkern darf....und alle die metal hörn sind gothik und satanistisch und foltern sich und sind krank im kompf etc etc ......und alles die zocken können die realität nicht mehr von Spiel unterscheinden.....

ach mir egal ich wander aus echt das man alles so veralgemienert wenn ZWEI oder (mehr was weiß ich ) Bescheuerte kinder Amoklaufen müssen
ohh man egal

das wars -_- ende liebe Gamer Community ...als nächstes wird die esl geschlossen und wacken verboten...softair is ja in gewissem maße schon verboten


----------



## Riddick1107 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Die Politiker sind doch einfach nur dumm! Nur weil so ein paar Trottel  meinen müssen ein paar Leute übern Haufen zuschießen, heißt es nicht direkt das es wieder an den sogenannten Killerspielen liegt! Und außerdem es heißt Ego-Shooter und nicht so ein blödes Wort wie Killerspiel, hört sich voll dumm an! Haben die dummen Politiker eigentlich nichts bessers zu tun? Ne haben sie ja net! Man siehts ja! Ich finds einfach nur dumm!!!!


----------



## pcotaku (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich bin weiblich, inzwischen 27 Jahre alt und spiele (seit ich 12 bin). Vor allem sehr gerne Egoshooter u.a. auch Counterstrike, aber macht es mich gleich zu einer Amokläuferin? 

In den Augen der Politiker wohl schon. Ich finde es auch bescheuert solche Sachen auf die Gamer zu schieben. Ich lasse mir doch nicht von den Politikern vorschreiben, wie ich meine Freizeit zu gestalten habe. Wir Gamer (vor allem die Volljährigen) wohl selber entscheiden ob wir uns die Shooter kaufen oder nicht. Und das muss jeder selbst mit sich und seinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Außerdem "töte" ich in den Spielen ja keine Menschen sondern Polygone.

Wenn die das schon so genau nehmen, dann sollten sie auch Sendungen verbieten, wo gezeigt wird wie man Sprengsätze baut, z.B. letztens bei Clever. Oder auch Hiphop, wo gerappt wird, wie geil es ist Frauen zu vergewaltigen oder Leute umzubringen.    Wenn wir schon dabei sind, Märchen sind auch brutal wie z.B. Hänsel und Gretel, die die Hexe im Ofen verbrennen lassen. Also auch Märchen verbieten. 

Dieses Gehetze der Medien macht mich so wütend, das ich erst mal ne Runde UT zocken muss.


----------



## Boesor (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ich mach mir hier jetzt ne Menge Feinde... aber:
> Der Amokläufer hat völlig recht!  http://www.arschlog.com/mirrors/staydifferent/
> Es ist nunmal so... Schulezwang, Ausbilding, Arbeit, Rente, Tod: SAART...
> Ich kann es absolut verstehen... Es ist nicht so, dass ich es auch so lösen würde oder es toll finde, aber ich verstehe die Beweggründe und die Reaktion seinerseits...
> ...




Aber aber, die Schule vermittelt dir immerhin wertvolles Wissen, z.B. das man AGB´s lesen sollte.
Und was den Rest angeht, bei wem das Leben nur aus Schule, Ausbildung, Arbeit und Rente besteht läuft gründlich was schief


----------



## ToxicDude (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich kann das Thema bald nicht mehr hören geschweige denn sehen. Der Amokläufer spielte "gewaltverherrlichende" Computerspiele und schaut regelmäßig "gewaltverherrlichende" Filme, der Pädophile hatte eine schwere Kindheit, der Vergewaltiger wurde ja "früher" ebenfalls Missbraucht... Demnächst in ihrer Bild: MTV macht aus lieben Kindern Cannabissüchtige Gangster mit Hang zu heruntergelassenen Hosen und ein Faible für Ganggründungen.... Irgendwie haben wir für alles einen passenden Täter, bloß der "Täter" selbst war es nicht....

Alles in allem juckt mich so ein Verbot eh nicht. Das freundliche Ausland oder der Hersteller wird mir schon Wege bereit stellen, um an Games zu kommen - nicht umsonst schlummert bei mir eine KK !


----------



## wertu (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle übrigens allen, die unsere Politiker für "unfähig" oder "dumm" halten, mal die Augen öffnen:
> 
> Glaubt ihr wirklich, Stoiber & Co. sind so weltfremd, dass sie annehmen würden, ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" würde tatsächlich etwas bringen?
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte nicht dass die Politiker so dumm sind und nicht wissen was sie tun. Allerdings bin ich mir angesichts der Studie "Spielplatz Deutschland" nicht so sicher bezüglich der Wählerschaft. Demnach sind 54 % der Computerspieler Freizeitspieler mit einem Durchschnittsalter von 44 Jahren - das ist ein Teil der bevölkerung, der auf jeden Fall in den Kreis der Wähler fällt. Der Anteil der Jugendlichen "Intensivspieler" beläuft sich auf ganze 5 %. Insofern würde ich nicht so leichtfertig sagen, dass es den Politikern egal sein kann weil die angesprochene Zielgruppe nicht zur Wählerschaft gehört.

Außerdem ist es eine gewisse Gewissensfrage ob man nur aus gründen von Macht, Geld und persönlichem Erfolg, es sich leisten kann, einen solchen Schwachsinn zu verzapfen. Und davon abgesehen, eine große Gruppe von Menschen in die Irre zu führen (nämlich die, die keinen persönlichen Bezug zu Computerspielen hat) und die Computerspieler hingegen, zu verurteilen. Es tut mir leid aber wenn gesagt wird, dass Computerspieler Killerspiele spielen und deshalb amoklaufen, fühle ich mich auch persönlich angegriffen, auch wenn ich keine Shooter spiele, aber ich leidenschaftlicher computerspieler bin.


----------



## Gurke16 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Naja, ich halte das Ganze für eine unwirksame Lachnummer ähnlich wie damals mit den Alcopops. Nur wegen eines höheren Preises eines bestimmten Getränks nimmt ein Jugendlicher nicht weniger Alkohol zu sich. Aber über die Probleme mit der Volksdroge spricht ein Herr Stoiber sicherlich ungern.
Um nochmal aufs Thema zu kommen:
Die Ursachen für den Amoklauf in "satanistischen Blutbadspielen" zu suchen, ist völlig daneben und sowas von kurzsichtig. Wir hätten ja allein hierzulande ein paar Millionen potenzielle Amokläufer!

Dass ein psychisch gestörter und gesellschaftsuntauglicher Mensch sich in die anonyme Welt des Internets flüchtet und Aggressionen in einem Computerspiel abbauen will, ist durchaus plausibel. Aber nicht umgekehrt!!!

Dass der Amokläufer nicht mehr ganz "normal" war, wussten doch die meisten schon vorher - Lehrer, Bekannte... Leute, die sich plötzlich wundern, wie das passieren konnte. ARMES DEUTSCHLAND! Wen wundert es, dass bei den politischen Maßnahmen der letzten Jahre die jungen Menschen das Land verlassen. Immernoch über 4 000 000 Arbeitslose, Verarmung der "Unterschicht", Erhöhung der Steuern /Rentenbeiträge (für was?!), steigende Kriminalität bei Jugendlichen, etc.

Aber unsere tollen Politiker haben wie immer die Gefahr sofort erkannt und treiben nun den Sündenbock aus unserer "schwarzen Seele"!

Liebe Schundblätter (vor allem gemeint BILD ..|.,), liebe Politiker!
Einfach mal Fresse halten.... ob man es freundlich und gesittet formuliert oder vulgär und grob dahinlabert - kapieren werden und wollen die reichen Ärsche es sowieso nicht. Hauptsache man erhält Auflage und einen gut bezahlten Platz im politischen Amt.

So, jetzt habe ich mich über die Dummschwätzer genug aufgeregt, werde noch gemütlich eine Runde Counter Strike Source mit meinen lieben Mitmenschen spielen, dann Fussball gucken und anschließend schlafen gehen, damit ich morgen früh, wie jeder andere normale Mensch auch, voller Tatendrang zur Arbeit gehen kann.


----------



## Loosa (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				obi141 am 21.11.2006 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat vielleicht einen Tiefsinnigen Text geschrieben, aber trotzdem ist er auf unschuldige Personen losgegangen. Soll er sich doch zuhause den Schädel wegblasen! Nur weil ihm sein Leben Sinnlos vorgekommen ist, muss er es nicht andere Leute spüren lassen.


Nuja, es wird wohl ungelärt bleiben inwieweit seine Mitschüler "unschuldig" waren an seinem Zustand. Jahrelanges Mobbing kann grausamer sein als jemanden körperlich zu verletzen, oder tiefere Spuren hinterlassen. Und durchaus dafür sorgen, dass man keinen Sinn mehr im Leben sieht.


----------



## FossilZ (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> - link zum "Abschiedsbrief"-


so, ich hab mir den text grad mal durchgelesen und irgendwie fehlen mir dabei die Worte   
denn auf der einen Seite hat er gewissermaßen schon recht, doch die andere Seite finde ich mehr als krank


----------



## chaos777 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

ich könnte kotzen.drecks Politiker entweder schieben die sich alles gegenseitig
in die Schuhe,oder benutzen PC Spiele als Sündenbock
deswegen auch schön schnell die Seite von dem Amokläufer gelöscht


----------



## FossilZ (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*



			
				chaos777 am 21.11.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen auch schön schnell die Seite von dem Amokläufer gelöscht


der link ist noch da, musst nur mal wie Augen aufmachen ...


----------



## chaos777 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*



			
				FossilZ am 21.11.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 21.11.2006 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


willst mich verarschen?Augen aufmachen kannst du selber


----------



## spaN (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

gestern wurde ich beim fussball von einem gegnerischen spieler hart umgemäht...... auf der festplatte des täters fand ich das spiel pro evolution soccer .... bitte alle sportspiele verbieten


----------



## christian345 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				HanFred am 21.11.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> christian345 am 21.11.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so wie du daher redest bist du wohl auch ein lehrer die erziehung der eltern klappt so weit gut bis zum ersten schultag


----------



## Atropa (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Red-Bird am 21.11.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok der Reihe nach mir gehts garnicht mal sooooo um die Computer Games haber das mit dem Metal bringt mich zum KOTZEN......*Metaller sind meistens die freundlichsten Menschen während die HipHopper nichts besseres zu tun haben und sich jedes wochenende zu kloppen...*
> [...]
> ach mir egal ich wander aus echt das man alles so veralgemienert wenn ZWEI oder (mehr was weiß ich ) Bescheuerte kinder Amoklaufen müssen



Herrlich  ....rumheulen weil alles verallgemeinert wird, aber selber mit dummen Verallgemeinerungen um sich werfen.


----------



## FossilZ (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*



			
				chaos777 am 21.11.2006 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> willst mich verarschen?Augen aufmachen kannst du selber


und für unsere blinden mitmenschen nochmal :
KLICK


----------



## Riddick1107 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*



			
				spaN am 21.11.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> gestern wurde ich beim fussball von einem gegnerischen spieler hart umgemäht...... auf der festplatte des täters fand ich das spiel pro evolution soccer .... bitte alle sportspiele verbieten



Hey Alter! Der war echt gut! Aber es stimmt leider! So ist es, wegen jedem bisschen wird ein Aufstand gemacht!


----------



## chaos777 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

hahahha


----------



## Boesor (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Atropa am 21.11.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Red-Bird am 21.11.2006 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn es nicht so traurig wäre käme man aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus!


----------



## Boesor (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				christian345 am 21.11.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.11.2006 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann machen die LehrerInnen die gute Erziehung der Elern wieder kaputt?


----------



## Quarhodron (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

Als ich das mit dem Amoklauf im TV gesehen habe, habe ich nur darauf geartet, dass der Moderator oder die Reporterin das Wort Killerspiel in den mUnd nimmt. Paar Sekunden später, würde das Wort auch schon verkündet. Desweiteren Haben sie auch gesagt, dass der Junge gerne schwarze Sachen trug, gemobbt wurde und Probleme mit seinen Klassenkammeraden und Mitmenschen hatte.

Ich bin auch cnith der beliebteste in der Klasse, ich trage sehr gerne schwarz, weil ich die Farbe elegant finde. Ich spiele seid meinem 5 Lebensjahr ( ich bin 15) PC - Spiele und bin noch keine Amokläufer. Aber nur weil mich ein paar Leute mal gemobbt haben, bringe ich sie nciht um. Ich mache meinen Sport und spiele meine Spiele. Beim Sprt kann ich mcih abreagieren und bei den Spielen. Dazu brauche ich keien echten Menschen zu töten. Das es manchmal Leute gibt, die das nciht verstehen ist leider so. Man sollte mehr auf die schüler eingehen und so kann man vielleicht Problemfälle finden und ihnen helfen. Aber alle  Spieler unter einen Kamm zu scheren bringt ncihts. Ich kenne viele Leute, die in den Ligen spielen. WC 3, CS 1.6 und co. und die sehen das als normalen Sport, wie Fußball und Basketball.

Es mcht keinen Sinn, die Spiele zu verbieten. Er hat Schüler verletzt. Das ist natürlich sehr schlimm, keine Frage, aber nur weil er auf seiner Festplatte DOOM 3 und CS hatte ist dies ncoh lange kein Grund, diese Spiele zu verbieten. Die Politiker die das fordern, haben garantiert noch nie so ein Spiel selber gespielt und sich das mal angeguckt. Da geht es nciht um sinnloses Töten. Es geh um Taktik, Teamplay und Flexibilität.
Ich habe bei manchen BF 2 Runden mehr Teamplay erlebt, als in meiner Klasse an Kollegialität herrscht.

Es ist leicht Dinge zu verbieten, die man nicht kennt.  Es gehört auch zur Natur des Menschen, dass er sich vor Dingen fürchtet, die er nciht kennt, aber der vernünftige Mensch hat dann auch den Willen udn den Mut diese Dinge kennenzulernen und zu verstehen, bevor er sie dann vielleicht verbietet.


----------



## wertu (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*



			
				Quarhodron am 21.11.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist leicht Dinge zu verbieten, die man nicht kennt.  Es gehört auch zur Natur des Menschen, dass er sich vor Dingen fürchtet, die er nciht kennt, aber der vernünftige Mensch hat dann auch den Willen udn den Mut diese Dinge kennenzulernen und zu verstehen, bevor er sie dann vielleicht verbietet.



Diese Aussage eines 15 Jährigen trifft die ganze Thematik besser und ist logischer und durchdachter als die meisten in den Medien veröffentlichten Meinungen sogenannter  "Erwachsener".


----------



## DerBoom (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Doll, dieser Typ läuft Amok, und seit überall behauptet wird, dass die "Killerspiele" wie CounterStrike und "Dohm" (Laut dem 1. so ausgesprochen) daran schuld sind, wollen meine Eltern mir den PC wegnehmen und behaupten steif und fest, dass ich auch mal ein Amokläufer werde, weil ich auch diese Spiele spiele...
Dass ich keine echten Waffen und Sprengsätze bei mir rumliegen hab, dass ich keine Exicutionen im Wald spiel, dass ich nicht in Militäruniform in der Gegend rumrenn und dass ich keine Levels von meiner Schule in CounterStrike nachbaue, interressiert sie gar nicht mehr.

Was noch übler is: Seit dem Amoklauf versuchen alle, damit Geld zu machen. Überall wirds Sondersendungen geben und (Nicht ganz kostenlose) Experten werden uns erklären, dass ausschließlich die Killerspiele wie CounterStrike an solchen Amokläufen schuld sind. Und die Politiker wollen jetzt möglichst viele Wähler gewinnen, indem sie behaupten, sie könnten die Killerspiele (wofür es noch nicht mal ne genaue Definition gibt) verbieten und das würde was bringen.


----------



## MrBerlintype (21. November 2006)

*Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*

Hey Leute, passt mal auf, das hier habe ich von www.tagesschau.de:



> Der bayerische Innenminister Günther Beckstein forderte, "Killer-Spiele" sollten "in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornographie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt".



Dazu fällt mir wirklich nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Yikrazuul (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

Besonders schlimm ist die Pauschalisierung und die Propaganda von Medien und Politikern.

Z. B. Die Mär von der Emsdettener Ballerspiel-Arena in SPON.

Früher waren es die Splatterfilme, jetzt die "Killerspiele" (selten dämlicher Begriff) und bald vielleicht "Kirmi"romane...

Klingt zwar blöd, aber Computerspiele töten niemanden, oder hat der Amokläufer mit Computern um sich geworfen?


----------



## fsm (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

schon wieder der ganze Scheißdreck!

Heute morgen im Radio habe ich so einen Fuzzi, Jugendlicher, gehört, der scheinbar keinen Plan hatte, was er sagen sollte, und deshalb irgendwas behauptete, was er noch von Erfuhrt wusste: "Ja, der hat auch immer [wie hieß das noch?] Counter-Strike gespielt, und also irgendwie [Moment, ach ja: Planung und nachbauen und so] und da auch schon seine Schule nachgebaut und schon das alles geplant, ja, [und noch was von virtuelle Realt-Rael-Realt-Reail---egal. Lass ich lieber.], und so halt.


----------



## Felerian (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

Ich könnt kotzen... natürlich is das ne Tragödie, was da passiert is, aber dafür die Spiele verantwortlich zu machen is total lächerlich... es macht sich keiner mal die Mühe danach zu suchen wo die wahren Ursachen liegen... wenn Spiele verboten werden dann sollen sie gefälligst so konsequent sein und Filme wie Kill Bill oder so auch verbieten... aber nein das traut sich ja keiner... da kommt ja viel zu viel Geld rein... einfach nur zum kotzen... sollten irgendwelche Deppen Ballerspiele etc. verbieten dann bestell ich sie in den USA oder Schweiz oder was weiß ich wo... ich persönlich spiel gern Ballerspiele wie DOOM, FEAR etc. und wenn da richtig gemetzelt werden kann dann macht mir das Spaß, Filme wie Kill Bill find ich auch sehr cool, ich hab Gotcha gespielt, ich mach Schwertkampf... ich spiele Rollenspiel und hör Metal... aber...  ABER ich hab noch keinen umgebracht und hab das in nächster Zukunft auch nicht vor... man sollte mal ein Auge auf das soziale Umfeld der Leute werfen und sich mal ein wenig mehr Mühe geben bevor man solche Pauschalisierungen von sich gibt... das is einfach nur lächerlich...
*sauer bin*

Gruß Walle


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Boesor am 21.11.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Depp   
Du gehörst ganz augenscheinlich zu den Leuten, die mit offenen Armen ihr erbärmliches SAART Schicksal entgegennehmen (    )und mit irgendwelchen Ausreden versuchen, dieses System zu rechtfertigen....   
Weißt du... Ich nicht!


----------



## DerBoom (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*

Jetzt hab ich noch mal ne Blöde Frage: Wieviele Menschen wurden jetzt wirklich verletzt?
Die gebote gehn vom 1. mit 16 Verletzten bis zur BILD mit über 30 verletzten


----------



## Boesor (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Depp
> Du gehörst ganz augenscheinlich zu den Leuten, die mit offenen Armen ihr erbärmliches SAART Schicksal entgegennehmen (    )und mit irgendwelchen Ausreden versuchen, dieses System zu rechtfertigen....
> Weißt du... Ich nicht!




Meinst du jetzt das System im allgemeinen oder speziell?
Also stören dich jetzt Zustände an der Schule/den Schulen oder das ganze System?
Was wäre besser?

Und ja, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Leben.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. November 2006)

*AW: Das beste was ich bis jetzt dazu gelesen habe*



			
				DerBoom am 21.11.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich noch mal ne Blöde Frage: Wieviele Menschen wurden jetzt wirklich verletzt?
> Die gebote gehn vom 1. mit 16 Verletzten bis zur BILD mit über 30 verletzten




Prosieben: 37 Verletzte...
(Und Killerspiele nur kurz erwähnt...)


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Boesor am 21.11.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich rede allgemein von dem System, aber nicht vom Privatleben, da gibts durchaus schöne Sachen... Ich rede von der Schule/Arbeit... 

Zufrieden mit dem Leben bin ich seitdem ich ein gewisses Mädchen kennengelernt habe auch, das solls geben, ja!   
Nur das staatliche drumherum ist scheiße


----------



## Freezeman (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das staatliche drumherum ist scheiße



Ja, wir leben wirklich in einem Menschen verachtenden Unrechtsregime, schlimm ist das, echt schlimm.... 

Ich glaube vielen gehts echt zu gut in ihrem Leben, richtig dreckige Zeiten haben die meisten noch nicht erlebt, sonst würden sie die heutige Zeit ganz anders zu schätzen wissen!


----------



## Boesor (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.11.2006 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was wäre besser?


----------



## FossilZ (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das staatliche drumherum ist scheiße


 und wieso hast du dann ein bild eines BW-Soldaten als Ava? 
 :-o


----------



## Ra-Tiel (21. November 2006)

*AW: Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*



			
				MrBerlintype am 21.11.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute, passt mal auf, das hier habe ich von www.tagesschau.de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Politiker sollten sich mal nochmal genau die Paragraphen über Volksverhetzung, Betrug (nicht in diesem Zusammenhang) und Vorsätzlicher Täuschung (auch nicht in diesem Zusammenhang) durchlesen und sich dann mal an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Freezeman am 21.11.2006 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Reihe nach: erst ma du:   Sicher anderen geht es sicher schlechter... Aber denk doch mal so: Anderen geht es auch weit besser! Wieso nicht zu denen gehören wollen?  




> und wieso hast du dann ein bild eines BW-Soldaten als Ava?




Also nochma: Weil ich die Politik hasse, aber Deutschland liebe und das war ein schönes Bild mit einer deutschen Flagge im Hintergrund


----------



## Doomtrain (21. November 2006)

*AW: Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*



> Wir wollen versuchen, dem Spieler zu zeigen, dass Computerspiele Spiele sind und bleiben und nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben. Wir wollen nicht, dass unser Hobby in den sprichwörtlichen Dreck gezogen wird und das wollen Sie als Spieler auch nicht. Diskutieren Sie mit, schreiben Sie uns Leserbriefe oder E-Mails. Und sagen Sie Ihre Meinung zum Emsdettener Unglück.




Sehr schön, aber ich denke das man 99 % der Spieler nicht mehr unbedingt erklären muss das PC Spiele Spiele sind und nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben, wichtiger ist es meiner Ansicht nach die breite Öffentlichkeit über Computerspiele aufzuklären. 

Und euch Leserbriefe zu schreiben bringt denke ich auch nicht mehr als Luft ablassen. Denn ich gehe mal stark davon aus das die PC Games und das Internetangebot der PC Games kaum jemanden außer den PC Spielern liest / interessiert.

Wie schon geschrieben wäre Aufklärung für die breite Masse am wichtigsten (und vor allem für die Politiker die garnicht wissen von was sie reden, Hauptsache man kann Gesundheitsreform usw. irgendwie mal vergessen machen), gerne auch mal regelmäßig im Fernsehen. Gut ich weiß auch dass das Medium Fernsehen für die PC Games wohl etwas zu teuer wäre, aber da gibt es ja noch die Öffentlichen Rechtlichen deren Pflicht es ist, meiner Meinung nach, objektiv an Themen ran zu gehen. Diese könnten wirklich mal mehr für die Aufklärung tun.

In diesem Sinne,

lasst uns ne Runde daddeln.


----------



## dust2145 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

LOOOOOOOOOL Was is das denn? Nur weil ein kranker Jugendlicher wegen normale Games wie Doom3 ausflippt? Es gibt brutalere Games..... Große Koalition der Idioten das trifft es!


----------



## Boesor (21. November 2006)

*AW: Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 21.11.2006 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBerlintype am 21.11.2006 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal merkst du noch was du schreibst? Ist hier jeder hysterisch geworden oder was? Die bösen Politiker wollen an unser Spielzeug also drehen wir durch und verhalten uns genau so niveaulos wie wir die Politiker finden.
Clever.........wirklich clever


----------



## michaelmct (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Wie immer sucht man nach schneller Erklärungen, anstatt die Schuld bei fehlender Freizeitbeschäftigung oder Ganztagsbetreuung zu suchen, oder an fehlenden Schulpsychologen festzumachen sind es auf einmal wieder die Spiele....ich finde sowas einfach zu Kurzsichtig. Hunderttausende spielen Medal of Honor und melden sich trotzdem nicht massenhaft für Afghanistan, Hundertausende spielen CS und drehen nicht frei...also bitte. Ich versteh einfach nicht, wie man ständig auf solchen Blödsinn kommt....


----------



## Freezeman (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Reihe nach: erst ma du:   Sicher anderen geht es sicher schlechter... Aber denk doch mal so: Anderen geht es auch weit besser! Wieso nicht zu denen gehören wollen?



Schon mal was von "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" gehört? Typisch Deutsch ist sowas.


----------



## Montares (21. November 2006)

*AW: Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*

das thema langweilt einfach nur noch.
jeden post gab es schon (auch mehrere wie meinen hier^^)...
ich kanns nich mehr hören.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Freezeman am 21.11.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Streben nach Vollendung ist eher Japanisch...     Und nur so sollte man das nennen...


----------



## MrBerlintype (21. November 2006)

*AW: Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*



			
				Boesor am 21.11.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 21.11.2006 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment mal eben. Es wäre schon schön, wenn wir hier bei der Sache bleiben würden. 

Ich find's schon äußert bescheuert , wie sie sich hier einige so sinnlos über "die" Politiker auslassen, die ja sowieso alle korrupt sind und nur in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften - das ist auch nicht besser als die Killerspiel-Argumentation. Es gibt nicht "die" Politker, um das mal klarzustellen; auch dort gibt es sone und solche. Alle über einen Kamm zu scheren ist wie gesagt mindestens so beschränkt wie die Argumentation einiger (und genau das meine ich auch) Politker, was das Thema Computerspiele angeht. 

Und ich habe mich übrigens vor allem darüber geärgert, dass wir (die Gamer) von diesem Spassvogel mit Pädophilen gleichgestellt werden, um gleich mal noch ein bißchen Polemik ins Spiel zu bringen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (21. November 2006)

*AW: Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*



			
				Boesor am 21.11.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal merkst du noch was du schreibst? Ist hier jeder hysterisch geworden oder was? Die bösen Politiker wollen an unser Spielzeug also drehen wir durch und verhalten uns genau so niveaulos wie wir die Politiker finden.
> Clever.........wirklich clever


Ach, dann findest du es also ok, dass

*es die Politiker für richtig erachten Bush und Co in jeden Krieg hinterher zu springen?

*die "Rentenlüge" rechtlich legal ist?

*der Bürger ausgequetscht wird wie ne Zitrone, es die gute Fr. Merkel aber für klug hält 2 neue Ministerien zu gründen, komplett mit Dienstwagen, Austattung, Sekretären, usw?

*Verschwendung staatlicher Mittel (Fischaufzüge in lebensfeindliche Gewässer, Designerklohäuschen, Solaranlagen an Stellen mit lächerlicher Anzahl von Sonnenstunden pro Jahr, usw usf) geduldet und _unterstützt_ wird?

*gezielt gegen _eine_ Bevölkerungsgruppe Meinung gemacht wird, anstatt die wirklichen Probleme in Deutschland zu beheben?

Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Freezeman (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Streben nach Vollendung ist eher Japanisch...     Und nur so sollte man das nennen...



Dann raff dich auf, strebe danach und mecker nicht, dass andere an dein Leben bestimmen/versauen.


----------



## BCD (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Red-Bird am 21.11.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SO EINE SCHEIßE
> 
> sorry aber das musste mal raus....also ich zocke PC games (auch Counterstrike) höre Metal uns spiele Softair......so mach ich deswegen nen Amoklauf NEIN !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



moin zusammen,

erstmal vorneweg: "gute besserung an alle die verletzt wurden!!!"

und "beileid an die eltern und verwandten des jungen mannes"!!! ...sollte auch mal gesagt werden! 

nun zurueck zum thread,

ich hab das mit dem amoklauf heute im "morgenmagazin" mitbekommen und als ich das alter des jungen hoerte, war mir eigentlich klar, dass irgendetwas mit computerspielen kommen musste! in der heutigen zeit, sollte bzw. muss ein junge in seinem alter erfahrung mit computern haben.....!!!! gehoert mittlerweile ja zur allgemeinbildung....."medien-kompetenz", oder so aehnlich!

dass jemand der gern "gotcha" spielt dann auch mal das umgekehrte macht....keine frage. auch wenn´s wie bei mir anderes rum war, ich hatte gerade "doom" auf den rechner und dann ein paar bekannte, die sich mit farbkugeln beschossen haben.....

ich dachte mir, machste mal mit, koennte ja ganz lustig sein...  

..und lasst euch sagen, es war schon auch lustig...., 

aber ich hab damals relativ bald gemerkt, dass viele der mitspieler eher am rechten rand angesiedelt waren und so hab ich´s wieder bleiben lassen (was nicht bedeuten soll, dass alle "paint-baller" rechts sind, um gottes willen)

was ich eigentlich sagen will, wenn jemand austickt...dann gibt´s immer mehrere gruende, wenn man sich den abschiedsbrief so anschaut (ich hab ihn nur kurz ueberflogen) hatte der junge mann daoch schon ein/zwei gewaltige probleme.

wenn er sich selbst umbringt, schlimm genug (..ich denke man haette dem menschen schon auch helfen koennen....!!!)


dass er andere mit in den tod nehmen wollte??? (unentschuldbar) 


..aber was jetzt wieder von medien/und grossen teilen der politik auf die spieler-community reinprasselt....? 

ist halt wie immer,
ein jugendlicher tickt aus, schuld sind immer andere, am besten filme/videos (so war´s fruehr mal, moeglicherweise hat der auch mal Rambo gesehen)

dann eben computerspiele, oder was auch immer.....!!!
solange es ned die "gesellschaft" ist (denn fuer die waeren z.T. ja unsere politiker  moeglicherweise mitverantwortlich...?)

....aber nur noch eines....., jeder der schon mal auf einen mausknopf gedrueckt hat...., kann "shooter-spiele" spielen!!!

aber keiner kann ohne uebung ein gewehr abfeuern und gezielt treffen! (ausser mit ner schrot-flinte..., da triffste eh alles), daher ist "den goettern" sei dank wohl ja auch keiner gestorben! (im vergleich zu den usa, wo man schiessen in manchen staaten eher kann als mit dem auto kann/darf)

ich hoffe , die sache legt sich wieder, muss meine spiele ja eh alle im ausland kaufen, da ich geschnittene versionen ned abkann! (konnte ich unter 18 auch ned, aber wenn die politik jetzt den besitz von ungeschnittener ware unter strafe stellen will...., dann bau ich auch wieder mein eigenes grass an!!! ehrlich! hab das vor jahren aus beruflichen gruenden aufgegeben...)

froehliches weiterstreiten!

gruesse,

bcd


ach ja, ich liebe "guten" metal!!!!!


----------



## TBBPutzer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Als ich gestern in den Nachrichten von diesem  Amoklauf  gehört habe, war mir sofort klar, was danach passieren würde. Und richtig, im ARD Brennpunkt durfte ich direkt eine Videosequenz aus Doom 3 bewundern. Na dann war doch alles klar. Der Amokläufer hatte "Killerspiele" auf seinem PC.

Einzig mögliche "logische" Schlussfolgerung aus diesem Umstand: Der Besitz von "Killerspielen" führt zu Gewaltausbrüchen bis hin zum Massenmord. Deshalb muss dieses Teufelszeug zum Schutze unserer Jugend sofort verboten werden.

Da kann man sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen. Wundern kann ich mich über solche refexhaften Reaktionen aus Politik und Medien nicht mehr wirklich. Da schwadronieren Leute über Themen, von denen sie absolut keine Ahnung haben. 

Die Medien fahren diese Schiene, weil sie ihre ohnehin schon reißerischen Berichte auch noch mit möglichst blutigen Videosequenzen aus Doom 3 ergänzen können. Das sorgt dann bei Otto Normalbürger vor der Glotze für eine angenehme Gänsehaut und das schöne Gefühl, es ja immer schon gewußt zu haben.

Und unsere "Volksvertreter" machen ja - zumindest teilweise - den ganzen Tag nichts anderes, als über Dinge zu reden, von denen sie nachweislich keine Ahnung haben. Wenn das nämlich nicht so wäre, würde es uns viel besser gehen. Vielleicht hätte z.B. ein wirklich funktionierendes Schulsystem sogar diesen Amoklauf verhindern können ...

Über eine derart offensichtliche Heuchelei könnte ich nur noch kotzen ...


----------



## Boesor (21. November 2006)

*AW: Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 21.11.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.11.2006 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das finde ich keineswegs gut (über einzelne Punkte müsste man reden), aber ich bin in der Lage anders darauf zu reagieren bzw nicht im BILD Stil zu debattieren


----------



## Boesor (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Streben nach Vollendung ist eher Japanisch...     Und nur so sollte man das nennen...




Und trotzdem könntest du mal n Vorschlag unterbreiten wie das System in D verbessert werden könnte


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. November 2006)

*AW: Mal eben Neuigkeiten aus Bayern:*

Inzwischen ist es so ermüdend geworden... Mich überrascht allerdings doch wie groß das nun aufgebauscht wird. 

Man muss sich doch nur sein youtube-Video anschauen, Columbine war offensichtlich ausschlaggebender als jedes brutale Amok-Killerspiel (btw. CS *lach*). 
Hätte man die Berichterstattung darüber verboten bzw. Videos an sich wäre es nun nie dazu gekommen


----------



## Dario90 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich persöhnlich fühl mich beleidigt.. ja von gewissen "Experten"   wie Günther Schünemann oder wie der heißt, Edmund Stoiber, etc. Ich bin nach deren Meinung, wie wahscheinlich ihr alle auch, potenzielle Massenmörder..
Natürlich sind die Computerspiele, nein die "Killerspiele" schuld.. wer auch sonst?? (*Ironie*)
Daran, dass der Attentäter psyschisch am Ende war und das das Soziale Umfeld auch scheiße war, wird natürlich nicht als eine der vielen Gründe in erwägung gezogen. Ich zum Beispiel spiele seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr "Killerspiele"    Zum Beispiel: Battlefield, CSource.. aber nein liebe Politiker! Ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis andere Menschen in der Realität umzubringen, ich halte mich eher von Gewalt fern und versuche, wenn ich ein Problem habe, es vernünftig mit Worten ( nein, keine Beleidigungen  ) und nicht mit Gewalt zu klären.. aber nein, sagt da der Hardcore-Zocker Edmund Stoiber: "Killerspiele animieren dazu, andere Leute umzubringen!" Lieber Herr Stoiber: Erstma wissen, wo die Grafikoptionen bei einem Spiel sind, oder nein, erstma herausfinden, was das komische Wort "installieren" bedeutet..   
Ich habe eben auch ma auf dem ZDF Videotext nachgeschaut.. "Sollen Killerspiele verboten werden?" Ja: 78%..
Da haben die lieben Rentner (nich, das ich was gegen Rentner hätte..) sich gedacht: Oh, ein Amokläufer, klar die Computerspiele sind schuld, der nette Herr von Frontal21 und co. hat es mir so gesagt und der ist der Versteher.. der allwissende   

Ich zu meinem Teil kann nur sagen, wenn euch eure Eltern, etc. fragen, ob ihr auch "Killerspiele" spielt dann sagt, "Ja, aber ich kann Realität und Virtualität gut voneinander unterscheiden, ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis meine Mitmenschen umzubringen, etc.." 
Bei mir wurd die Aussage (die natürlich stimmt) angenommen, es wären auch nur Ausnahmen, wenn Leute  von so Spielen gewaltätig werden..

Ich würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein Feedback auf meinen Post geben würdet.. hab noch nie so einen langen geschrieben


----------



## MrBerlintype (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Dario90 am 21.11.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persöhnlich fühl mich beleidigt.. ja von gewissen "Experten"   wie Günther Schünemann oder wie der heißt, Edmund Stoiber, etc. Ich bin nach deren Meinung, wie wahscheinlich ihr alle auch, potenzielle Massenmörder..
> Natürlich sind die Computerspiele, nein die "Killerspiele" schuld.. wer auch sonst?? (*Ironie*)
> Daran, dass der Attentäter psyschisch am Ende war und das das Soziale Umfeld auch scheiße war, wird natürlich nicht als eine der vielen Gründe in erwägung gezogen. Ich zum Beispiel spiele seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr "Killerspiele"    Zum Beispiel: Battlefield, CSource.. aber nein liebe Politiker! Ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis andere Menschen in der Realität umzubringen, ich halte mich eher von Gewalt fern und versuche, wenn ich ein Problem habe, es vernünftig mit Worten ( nein, keine Beleidigungen  ) und nicht mit Gewalt zu klären.. aber nein, sagt da der Hardcore-Zocker Edmund Stoiber: "Killerspiele animieren dazu, andere Leute umzubringen!" Lieber Herr Stoiber: Erstma wissen, wo die Grafikoptionen bei einem Spiel sind, oder nein, erstma herausfinden, was das komische Wort "installieren" bedeutet..
> Ich habe eben auch ma auf dem ZDF Videotext nachgeschaut.. "Sollen Killerspiele verboten werden?" Ja: 78%..
> ...



Hehe, ich bin nun auch seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr dabei - das ist aber auch schon 13 Jahre her. Was "Killerspiele" nun eigentlich genau sind, habe ich bis heute allerdings noch nicht ganz herausfinden können.


----------



## addmonkey (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich finde die Politiker machen es sich sehr leicht,
    die Computerspiele in den Vordergrund zu stellen.
    50000 Jugendliche ohne Perspektive, da ihnen die
    Ausbildungsstellen fehlen. Junge Menschen, denen
    gesagt wird, dass ihr Bildungssystem nichts taugt.
    Wie viele Kinder müssen unter schlechten
    Bedingungen leben, weil die Eltern Arbeitslos sind?

    Alles das fördert soziale Ausgliederung und auch
    Neid auf andere. Eltern haben nicht genug Zeit für
    ihre Kinder, lassen den Fernseher oder auch den
    Computer für die Erziehung sorgen.
    Aber das Problem sind die Eltern, die Erwachsenen,
    die ihre Kinder mit den Medien alleine lassen.

    Mit einem Verbot wird ein sehr hohe Prozentsatz
    der Jugendlichen künstlich "kriminalisiert", da die Spiele
    trotzdem weitergespielt werden. Trotzdem werden die Menschen,
    die in einem sozial Gesunden Umfeld aufwachsen nicht zu 
    einer Waffe greifen.

    Mich wundert es nicht, dass die grossen Parteien mit einer
    solchen Einstellung an Wählern verlieren. Die Jugend sind die
    Wähler von morgen, ich und die meisten in meinem Bekanntenkreis
    wählen schon heute.

    Aber nicht dass ich die Politiker nicht verstehe: Vernünftige Betreuung an
    Schulen kostet Geld. Ausbildungsplätze kosten Geld usw  ...
    Da ist es einfacher und kostengünstiger einfach etwas zu
    verbieten. In meinen Augen einfach voll daneben.

Schönen Gruss
Frank

PS.: Ich Spiele seit ca 20 Jahren Computer, auch "Killerspiele"


----------



## TBBPutzer (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				MrBerlintype am 21.11.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was "Killerspiele" nun eigentlich genau sind, habe ich bis heute allerdings noch nicht ganz herausfinden können.


Also ich bin seit mehr als 20 Jahren Computerspieler - und ich spiele auch sogenannte "Killerspiele". Aber was ein Spiel zum "Killerspiel" macht, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Falls es dich irgendwie tröstet: Das können auch Politiker, Psychologen und Journalisten nicht wirklich sagen, weil da offensichtlich jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen hat.

Als ich noch ein Kind war, habe ich mit meinen Freunden Cowboy und Indianer gespielt. Ich war meist der Cowboy und hab meine Freunde mit einem Spielzeugrevolver abgeknallt. War ich also schon damals ein "Killerspielspieler? Ich weiß es nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal Herrn Stoiber oder Herrn Schönbohm fragen. Die werden es mir sicherlich verraten können. 

Btw, mich würde mal interessieren, welches Killerspiel" George W. Bush gerade gezockt hat, als er auf die Idee kam, seinen persönlichen Amoklauf im Irak zu starten. 

Merke: Nichts auf dieser Welt ist gefährlicher als ein Politiker auf seinem persönlichen Kreuzzug gegen das vermeintlich Böse ...


----------



## LordTerror270 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Bei mir hinterlässt der "Amoklauf", wenn man das überhaupt noch so nennen kann, einen ziemlich enttäuschenden Beigeschmack.

Den Willen etwas zu verändern und nichts zu verlieren. Um die Welt zu verändern benötigt man ersteres, letzteres ist ein hilfreicher Bonus. Es gab schon viele Menschen, die nur mit ersteren etwas bewirkt haben und selbst heute noch als Helden gefeiert werden.

Doch was hat unser lieber Herr "ich will R A C H E" letztendlich zustande gebracht? N' bisschen rungeballert, kleine Kinder erschreckt (die ihn wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal kannten), Selbstmord begangen und uns zu guter letzt einen Abschiedsbrief hinterlassen, den selbst jeder zweite Gehirnlose problemlos als den Blödsinn entlavt, der er letztendlich ist.
Sein alter Hilferuf-Thread in diesen Seelsorge-Forum war verdammt noch mal in allen belangen um welten besser als sein Abschiedsbrief.

Was bleibt unterm Strich übrig? Ein verweichlichter Versager, der seine Chance auf Veränderung leichtfertig verspielt hat. Schlimmer noch, übrig bleiben die wahren Schuldigen, denen wieder einmal eindrucksvoll bewiesen wurde, dass ihre Methode selbst in solchen Extremsituationen noch erfolgreich ist.

Was ist das wichtigste Merkmal eines starken, ja bewundernswerten Menschen? Ganz einfach: Selbstkontrolle.
Seine hat jedoch noch nicht einmal für einem Abschiedsbrief gereicht, der seine Meinung wiederspiegelt anstatt Verbrecher wie dem, der ihn ohne Grund geschlagen hat, zu bestätigen...


----------



## Freezeman (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				LordTerror270 am 21.11.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hinterlässt der "Amoklauf", wenn man das überhaupt noch so nennen kann, einen ziemlich enttäuschenden Beigeschmack.
> 
> Den Willen etwas zu verändern und nichts zu verlieren. Um die Welt zu verändern benötigt man ersteres, letzteres ist ein hilfreicher Bonus. Es gab schon viele Menschen, die nur mit ersteren etwas bewirkt haben und selbst heute noch als Helden gefeiert werden.
> 
> Doch was hat unser lieber Herr "ich will R A C H E" letztendlich zustande gebracht? usw. ...



Nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich und nicht jeder Mensch hat das selbe Maß an Selbstbeherrschung. Der Typ ist bestimmt nicht alleine Schuld an seinem krankhaften Verhalten, da haben viele andere mitgewirkt. 
Die ganze Schuld auf einen Einzelnen zu schieben wäre nicht gerecht.


----------



## knaeckebrotdeluxe (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Red-Bird am 21.11.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SO EINE SCHEIßE
> 
> sorry aber das musste mal raus....also ich zocke PC games (auch Counterstrike) höre Metal uns spiele Softair......so mach ich deswegen nen Amoklauf NEIN !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Du urteilst genauso pauschal über Hip-Hopper, wie du meinst, dass andere es mit Zockern oder Gothic-Freaks machen.
Die "Hip-Hopper", die du meinst sind meistens ausländischer Herkunft und leben eben in der so gern zitierten Parallelgesellschaft. Der Hip-hop, Rap befriedigt das Geltungsbedürfnis dieser jungen Leute, welches sie aufgrund nicht gegebener Mittel nicht befriedigen können.
Das ist in etwa die gleich Art von Subkultur, wie man sie in amerikanischen Ghettos findet. Unter anderem beziehen sie sich deswegen auf diese Musikrichtung. Richtige Ghetto-Mucke is das aber lange nich mehr.


----------



## LordTerror270 (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Freezeman am 21.11.2006 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich und nicht jeder Mensch hat das selbe Maß an Selbstbeherrschung. Der Typ ist bestimmt nicht alleine Schuld an seinem krankhaften Verhalten, da haben viele andere mitgewirkt.
> Die ganze Schuld auf einen Einzelnen zu schieben wäre nicht gerecht.


Du hast meinen Punkt missverstanden. Ich bin natürlich nicht so unrealistisch und erwarte von jedem ein Held zu werden oder gar sich immer richtig zu verhalten. Aber wer selbst beim Selbstmord noch zu faul ist (denn das und nichts anderes brachte diese jämmerliche Entschuldigung eines Abschiedsbriefes hervor) die Schuldigen anzuprangern, hat nicht das mindeste Beileid verdient.

Ich möchte aber nicht verleugnen, dass ich, als ich gestern den Hilfe-Post gelesen hatte, mitgefühl, ja sogar irgendwo Bewunderung empfunden habe (es kamen immerhin keine Unschuldigen ums Leben). Leider wurde meine hohe Meinung durch den Abschiedsbrief umgedreht, in welchem man nachlesen kann, dass er sich genau die Welt herbei sehnt, die er eigentlich verachtet. Er beschwert sich, dass er Grundlos von irgendeinen Spinner geschlagen wird, beschwert sich aber auch, dass es Tempolimits gibt, die verhindern, dass derselbe Spinner ihn auch hätte plattfahren können.

Kurz: Er leidet nicht unter dem Problem, er ist Teil des Problems und hat den Tod und sein Leben genauso verdient, wie diejenigen, die es ursprünglich verursacht haben.


----------



## Saaasch (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Also mit der "Objektivität" wie manche Medien über das Thema berichten (siehe N24) wundert es mich nicht wie solche Zusammenhänge zwischen Tat und Hobby hergestellt werden. Zitat  "Mit solchen Killerspielen hat sich der Täter auf die Tat vorbereitet......" Zu sehen waren Bilder aus dem  "Film" Doom und Counterstrike. Mit der gleichen Logok schließe ich darauf, dass ihm sein Frühstücksbrot nicht geschmeckt hat und er völlig ausgetickt ist.
Hut ab, das haben nicht mal die geschulten Psychologen der Polizei so schnell heraus bekommen. Zu mal ja nirgends etwas davon gestanden hat, wie und womit sich der Täter auf die Tat vorbereitet hat. Im Brief soll ja etwas von Konsumgesellschaft und davon gestanden haben, dass ihm ständig klar gemacht wurde, dass er ein Verlierer ist, jedoch nicht, dass er sich intensiv mit Computerspielen auf die Tat vorbereitet hat. 
Naja manche Medien brauchen halt den Reißer als Aufmacher um noch irgendein Publikum ansprechen zu können. Da ist es egal ob es sich dabei an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Fakten handelt, oder eine äußerst fragwürdige Kausalität zwischen Tat und Hobby hergestellt wird. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Ausgaben von Frontal 21 oder Stern TV wo wieder auf die Gefahr von Killerspielen hingewiesen wird und die Medien wieder unter Wahrung der Objektivität alle Computerspieler als potentielle Attentäter darstellen. 
P.S. Übrigens bin ich dafür die Rasterfahndung nach möglichen Attemtätern auch auf Gamer auszuweiten. Man weiss ja nie.......


----------



## knaeckebrotdeluxe (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 21.11.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 21.11.2006 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apropo Japan, die meisten kennen sicherlich die deftigeren mangas
aber davon wissen die leute noch nichts, das würde ein geschrei geben.


----------



## Saaasch (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Die Politiker sollten sich meiner Meinung nach mal an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor die irgendwelche Pauschalurteile über so genannte Killergames abgeben.
Ich erinner nur an die Fraktion von VW (wo ja einige Spitzenpolitiker im Aufsichtsrat sitzen oder saßen), die auf Betriebskosten in den Puff nach Brasilien geflogen sind. Was ist da eigentlich bei rausgekommen?


----------



## DeViL_MaN (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

allein schon wieder von "Baller-" "KIller-" Spielen zu sprehcen... seufz

nimmt nie ein ende, oder ? 

Ich würd mich echt mal wünschen, dass es EINMAL REALISTISCH über das Theman Gewalt -> Spiele gesprochen werden würde...

ja er hat die Tat vorbereitet... er hat sich ne Map gebastelt, von seiner Schule überalle für jede Person n NPC hingestellt und geübt... ja nee is klar.. und morgen werd ich US Präsi... 

typische Abwicklung auf schuldige... spiele schuld, is klar, also verbot... humbuck... 

finds auch wieder schln wie ich in den Nachrichten wieder ne Szene aus Doom3 gesehen hab..etc....

Spiele die für Personen ab 18 gedacht sind... für ERWACHSENE ... VOLLJÄHRIGE, die KOMPLETT FÜR SICH SELBST UND IHR HANDELN VERANTWORTLICH SIND:..

das dann her stoiber (oder war das rüttgers) schon wieder das wort Jugendliche in den Mund nimmt beisst sich schon sowas von... 

naja was willste machen... gebt mir ne Milliarde und ich starte ne Aufklärungskampagne.. aber naja.. so ohne n großes Medium für JEDEN anderen Gamer is sowas aussichtslos... 

vollschwachsinn jedenfalls... 

laut denen müssten wir ja mindestens 5 mille amokläufer in deutsches lande rumlaufen haben.... 

mal kurzmeinung.. fakten sind gesagt und die "einstellungen" der "experten" und "Wichtigtuer" alssen sich eh net ändern weil die es ja wissen...


----------



## mimiMaster (21. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich habe heute abend einmal intensiv viele Nachrichtensendungen abgeklappert (ARD, ZDF, ProSieben, RTL, RTLII, n-tv und N24) und explizit die Beiträge zum Thema "Verbot von Killerspielen" herausgefiltert.
Dabei ist mir zu meiner Verwunderung aufgefallen dass sich *entgegen der Darstellungen im Artikel die Beiträge in den Nachrichtensendungen zum größten Teil sehr sachlich* und unpolemisch mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt haben.

Insbesondere im *ZDF heute journal* um 21:45 Uhr wurde sehr differenziert berichtet. Der allgemeine Tenor der Einleitung und auch des Beitrags lautete:
_Ein Verbot von Killerspielen kocht nach einem Amoklauf immer automatisch hoch und ist eine absolut undurchdachte Idee, deren Umsetzung keinen positiven Effekt auf die Verbreitung von Jugendgewalt hätte. Sinnvoller wären Kampagnen zur Stärkung der Medienkompetenz der Eltern und zur psychologischen Betreuung von problematischen Schülern._

Im Moment bin ich guter Dinge, dass diese Diskussion die richtige Richtung einschlägt, nämlich in Richtung *Bekämpfung der Ursachen*.
Soll heißen Förderung von Medienkompetenzen der Eltern, bessere Zukunftschancen für Jugendliche, mehr Kontrolle beim Verkauf von PC-Spielen und so weiter.

So wie die Debatte nach meiner Ansicht insgesamt geführt wird - d.h. mit der bewussten Kritik an vorschnellen Verbotsrufen von Schünemann, Stoiber und Co. - kann sich das Ergebnis dieser Debatte nur zum Positiven entwickeln - und zwar für alle, liebe Gamer!

Falls sich unsere Politiker dann doch geschlossen in die Richtung "Verbot" bewegen sollten, bin ich außerordentlich gespannt auf deren Definition des Begriffs "Killerspiel".
Bei einer kurzen Unterredung mit meinem Vater - den man nun wahrhaftig nicht als Freund solcher Spiele bezeichnen kann - bemerkte er dass er Tomb Raider nicht als "Killerspiel" einstufen würde. Als ich ihn auf den Unterschied zu gewöhnlichen Shootern ansprach wusste er keine Antwort. Nach der schwebenden Definition von Stoiber, Schünemann und Co. würden sämtliche Tomb Raider Teile in selbige fallen.
Dass das im Sinne vom Jugendschutz ist, wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Otanawabaku (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Faxen dicke...

ich habe im Jahr 2000 meinen Fernseher abgeschafft. Warum? Mir ging diese Beeinflussung oder zumindest der Versuch schon damals tierisch auf den Sack. Ich entsorgte das Ding und lebe bis dato ohne. Auf Arbeit ist es mitunter so das ich dort, falls absolut nichts los ist, fern schaue. Dort läuft oder darf nur N24, NTV etc laufen. Ich krieg so also schon noch mit was in der Welt passiert. 
Ich sitz ergo und schau mir diesen Bericht über den neuesten Amoklauf an. Keine 5 Minuten lief diese Sendung und schon wurde Herr Stoiber eingeblendet mit der Aussage das sich 2007 die Länder zusammensetzen wollen um ein Verbot für "Killerspiele" zu diskutieren.

Ich habe die Schnauze voll!!!

Robert Steinhäuser - ein Aussenseiter, ein Mensch fern ab der gesellschaftlichen Normen, vielleicht deswegen gehänselt, schief angesehen etc - ich will ihn keineswegs in Schutz nehmen, ich missbillige seine Tat aber ich denke, dass diese Aktion für ihn einem Befreiungsschlag glich. 

Sebastian B. - wenn man etwas oberflächlich auf diese Person schaut und mit Robert Steinhäuser vergleicht kann man möglicherweise Gemeinsamkeiten feststellen.

In jedem Werbespot, in den Seifenopern und Telenovelas, in Revues, Shows, Reportagen, in jeder verkackten Sendung sind doch letztendlich genug Ansprüche zu finden, welche man versucht dem Gesellschafter (also uns) irgendwie zu vermitteln. IN ist dieses, das andere ist NO-GO. 
Wieviele der Gesellschafter versuchen diesen mediengesetzen Trends zu folgen? Zuviele! Werde ich als Andersdenkender in diese Gesellschaftsordnung hineingelassen? Ich denke nicht? Zählt Geld mehr als Würde? Ja! 
Die westliche Zivilisation ist, zum größten Teil, komsumgeil und das können wir nicht verleugnen. 
So ziemlich alles versucht man uns vorzuschreiben und so ziemlich alles lassen wir auch zu. Wir treffen uns dann möglicherweise in Foren und diskutieren dort dieses oder jenes Thema, dort lassen wir unserer Wut, unserem Frust freien Lauf und fühlen uns besser es Irgendjemanden mitgeteilt zu haben. Mein Text wird zwar gelesen werden aber ändere ich damit irgendwas? Nein! Warum gehe ich nicht raus, sage all den Menschen die ich treffe, dass ich nicht der Norm entspreche, das ich möglicherweise anders denke, dass ich mich nicht von Medien etc zu sehr beeinflussen lasse? Warum sage ich denen nicht das ich Killerspiele am heimischen Rechner spiele? Weil mir niemand zuhören würde und selbst wenn dann kommt eventuell ein Kommentar wie: MIR EGAL, LASS MICH IN RUHE! 
Menschen haben Scheuklappen, sie sehen den ihren Weg. Wir leben Egoismus. 

In früheren Zivilisationen (Mittelalter, Antike...) gab es mit Sicherheit auch Menschen die "urplötzlich" herumrannten und ein paar anderen den Schädel spalteten, sie köpften etc. Was war da die Ursache? 
Stimmen im Kopf? Kann gut sein. Wahnwitz? Auch möglich. Schlichtweg Mordlust auf Grund von zuviel Met? Eventuell. Gesellschaftliche Zwänge? Ganz plausibel.

Ich besitze ein richtiges Schwert zu Hause. Ein Katana, keines was es als Dekoration zu kaufen gibt. Kein billiger Schund. Ich habe es von einem alten Asiaten (Koch) bei dem ich einige Zeit gelernt habe. Wir sind sehr gute Freunde gewesen...naja egal. 
Ich spiele u. a. auch sehr gern schöne altbackene Rollenspiele wie das neue Gothic aber auch Dark Messiah. Ich mag die Kämpfe. Direkt, Mann an Mann, Keine Mauer als Deckung, Hinein in den Feind. Ich liebe Samuraifilme und auch sonstige Schlachtengemälde. Ich freu mich wie ein Kleinkind auf "300". 

Neben den Schwertlastigen Spielen sind auch HL2 Deathmatch, SOF2 MP(blood- und gorepatch drauf), CS Source und noch Red Orchestra und CoD2 MP auf meinem Rechner installiert. Allen woran spiele ich online SOF2 und dessen Gewaltgrat ist ja schon ziemlich hochgeschraubt. Mein Nachbar ist in einem der führenden Clans bei diesem Spiel. Ich und auch mein Nachbar sind dennoch eigentlich normal. Mag eventuell am Alter liegen(30+). Oder an etwas ganz anderen...dies mag eine tiefenpsychologische Ursache haben. 
Mangelte es den Attentätern an fehlender Fürsorge durch die Eltern weil diese unter einem enormen Leistungsdruck standen? Ebenfalls plausibel. Haben denn heutige Eltern noch genügend Zeit um ein wachsendes Leben wirklich zu begleiten? ich denke nicht! Woran das liegt? ...Gesellschaft...

Was will ich sagen? 

Wenn man betrachtet was ich, und auch viele von euch, an Spielen mag und auch hoffentlich mitbekommt das ich nicht der gesellschaftlichen Norm entspreche, so entspreche ich dem Täterprofil. Möglicherweise würde auch ich Amok laufen wenn ich meinen Fernseher nicht abgeschafft hätte, möglicherweise würde ich aber auch dennoch hier sitzen und diesen Text schreiben weil mir mein Verstand sagt das dies nicht richtig wäre. Möglicherweise bin ich belastbarer, seelisch stärker als Robert und Sebastian. Wann werde ich verurteilt? Spätestens 2007 wenn die Politikmachenden ihren Gesetzesentwurf durchkriegen.

Es gibt unendlichen viele Ursachen für die Dinge die diese beiden Attentäter zu ihren Taten bewegten aber die Scheuklappen verhindern das sie alle gesehen werden. Solange wie nicht jeder von uns eine trägt, solange nicht jeder taub, blind und stumm ist wird dies weitergehen. Sie werden uns zensieren, sie werden die Dinge zensieren die uns einfach nur Spass machen ohne das wir durchdrehen. Sie werden künstlerische Freiheiten einschränken. Kein Bild mehr von oder über Mohammed, keine Oper in der der Prophet geköpft wird. Keine spielerische Freiheit mehr. Mutierte Gurken haben einige Politiker entführt, schleich dich ins Gewächshaus und raspel sie mit Chefkoch Tonys Super-Gurken-Raspel taktisch zu Gurkensalat. Extrapunkte bekommst du für Joghurtdressing. Soll so die Zukunft unserer Spiele aussehen? Soweit wir es nicht kommen denn die Publisher werden ihre Spiele nicht mehr auf den deutschen Markt werfen. Zuviele Unkosten wegen Zensur. Sollten wir dann diese Spiele über das WWW bestellen in UK oder sonstwo dann werden wir vielleicht zurückverfolgt und behandelt wie Raupkopierer!?! 5 Jahre wegen dem Besitzes und des Spielens von SoF3...

Ich habe Angst vor der Zukunft wenn wir (die einen) immer wieder die Schuld bei den einfachsten Dingen suchen und wenn wir (die anderen) nur noch schreiben können statt zu schreien.

In diesem Sinne:

Deutschland - Zensurland

...ich lauf dennoch nicht Amok...dank Mama (oder wem auch immer)


----------



## Saaasch (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Amen


----------



## DaKiLa (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

@Otanawabaku:

AMEN!!!!

@mimiMaster:

hoffen wir´s.

Ich glaube Stoiber und Beckstein würden auch bei Kopfschmerzen lieber den Kopf abschneiden als die Ursache zu ergründen. 
Na ja, die gebrauchen den ja eh nicht wirklich


----------



## tschense (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Die Politik denkt immer nur über gesetzliche Regulierungen nach, die irgendwelche Symptome bekämpfen sollen, dass ist typisch. Das bringt meines Erachtens allerdings nicht viel. Die Wurzel des Problems muss gefunden werden und das sind sicherlich nicht die sogenannten "KIllerspiele". 

Ich habe einige der anderen Postings hier gelesen und sehe das Wurzelproblem in der Gesamtheit aller sozialen Lebensumstände, die eine Menschen dazu bringen können derartiges zu tun, wie das was jetzt in Emsdetten und vorher in Erfurt und anderen Orten passiert ist. 

Die Politik würde gut daran tun, nicht immer nur davon zu reden, Bildung, Erziehung, soziale Kompetenz, Chancengleicheit usw. in den Mittelpunkt  zu stellen, sondern auch dementsprechend zu handeln. Das dies ein komplexer Sachverhalt ist will ich auch garnicht bestreiten, aber mit dem Verbot von Killerspielen wird sich an der jetzigen Situation meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts ändern.


----------



## Low-Ki (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

War ja klar. Die Phrasendreschmaschinen schlagen wieder zu. Ein bischen dummdreist in die Kamera grinsen und polemischen Blödsinn verzapfen. Pöse Killaspiel verderben unsere Jugend. Wir müssen was dagegen tun. Jetzt werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Nie wieder Amokläufe Juhuuu. Das von den Herren 90% noch keins dieser ominösen Killerspiele gesehen hat geschweige denn weiß das diese Spiele eh hauptsächlich für Erwachsene gedacht sind interessiert dabei natürlich nicht. Hauptsache fix ne Lösung präsentieren die mit den Ursachen des Amoklaufes in etwa so viel zu tun hat wie die Malerei Schuld an Hitlers Welteroberungsplänen. Aber so sind sie unsere "Volks"vertreter. Dumm labern, keine Ahnung haben und davon unmengen, und im Zweifelsfall immer das falsche tun. Ein Verbot von "Killer"spielen wäre in etwa so sinnvoll als würde m an in Videotheken Horrorfilme und Pornos verbieten.

Ich als erwachsener fühle mich jedenfall verschaukelt und werde sollten sich unsere Volkskammern wirklich m it solchen Nonsens befassen mich dagegen juristisch zur Wehr setzen. Für sowas werden diese Knallköpfe nich von meinen Steuergeldern bezahlt. Auch eine Offizielle beim Bundestag einzureichende Petition seitens der Spieleindustrie sollte umgehend gestartet werden. Jetzt ist es an der Zeit mal ein wenig Demokratie zu spielen. Wär doch gelacht wenn wir diesen Stammtischpolitikern die Suppe nicht versalzen werden.


----------



## us3less (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Low-Ki am 22.11.2006 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> War ja klar. Die Phrasendreschmaschinen schlagen wieder zu. Ein bischen dummdreist in die Kamera grinsen und polemischen Blödsinn verzapfen. Pöse Killaspiel verderben unsere Jugend. Wir müssen was dagegen tun. Jetzt werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Nie wieder Amokläufe Juhuuu. Das von den Herren 90% noch keins dieser ominösen Killerspiele gesehen hat geschweige denn weiß das diese Spiele eh hauptsächlich für Erwachsene gedacht sind interessiert dabei natürlich nicht. Hauptsache fix ne Lösung präsentieren die mit den Ursachen des Amoklaufes in etwa so viel zu tun hat wie die Malerei Schuld an Hitlers Welteroberungsplänen. Aber so sind sie unsere "Volks"vertreter. Dumm labern, keine Ahnung haben und davon unmengen, und im Zweifelsfall immer das falsche tun. Ein Verbot von "Killer"spielen wäre in etwa so sinnvoll als würde m an in Videotheken Horrorfilme und Pornos verbieten.
> 
> Ich als erwachsener fühle mich jedenfall verschaukelt und werde sollten sich unsere Volkskammern wirklich m it solchen Nonsens befassen mich dagegen juristisch zur Wehr setzen. Für sowas werden diese Knallköpfe nich von meinen Steuergeldern bezahlt. Auch eine Offizielle beim Bundestag einzureichende Petition seitens der Spieleindustrie sollte umgehend gestartet werden. Jetzt ist es an der Zeit mal ein wenig Demokratie zu spielen. Wär doch gelacht wenn wir diesen Stammtischpolitikern die Suppe nicht versalzen werden.



zu gestimmt. Die Politiker müssen zugeben, dass sie und nicht die Spiele an dieser Mieser verantwortlich sind. Investiert endlich mehr in Jugendtreffs, Jugendarbeit und die Zukunft der Jugend. Gebt der Jugend wieder Perspektiven und nicht noch mehr Verbote.

Du darfst auf dieser Treppe nicht sitzen, hier nicht Skaten, da nicht Spielen, den Rasen nicht betretten.....
Und zuhause nun auch nicht mehr Computerspielen.


----------



## MrBerlintype (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Sehr schön: http://www.netzeitung.de/deutschland/454598.html...


----------



## MrBerlintype (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				MrBerlintype am 22.11.2006 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön: http://www.netzeitung.de/deutschland/454598.html... [/quote]
> 
> Toll, da der Link nic...lters.
> [i]
> ...


----------



## ferrari2k (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				MrBerlintype am 22.11.2006 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBerlintype am 22.11.2006 08:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Holy_Dragon666 (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Wenn ich das hier alles wieder von den Politikern höre, dann könnte man Amok laufen. Die lieben netten Herren suchen sich immer das einfachste aus, mit dem Sie fertig werden können. Anstatt mal in sozial Projekte und Aufklärung zu investieren wird immer der leichtere Weg genommen. Es ist auch nicht zu verdenken, denn die Politiker gehen immer den Weg mit den leichtesten Hindernissen, um sich ja nicht anstrengen zu müssen. Ich denke wir haben genug Probleme die einen höheren Status haben sollten:

Berliner Aufstände der "Ausländer" = Konsequente Projekte um der Gewaltbereitschaft Herr zu werden, weil diese keine Perspektive habe und Hilfe benötigen

Arbeitslosigkeit = Die wissen seit Jahren nicht, was sie machen sollen, obwohl ein Professor an der Uni mit Hilfe seiner Studenten ein Plan ausgearbeitet hat. In Bezug auf Hartz IV.

Politiker fachsimpeln immer nur ohne konkrete Vorstellungen geschweige denn Pläne zu haben. Die leben für mich in einer großen Kugel in der Sie nichts hören und beinahe Unantastbar sind. Man beachte die Zweitjobs und die volle Gehaltsprovision. Wir können das nicht so einfache. Das kommt dann gleich die Steueraufsichtbehörde und schiebt ein Riegel davor. So musste mich mal ausk.... Aber ich glaube jeder der in Deutschland wohnt, hat einen gewissen hass auf die Politiker und das in unterschiedlichen Bereichen.

MFG Holy_Dragon666


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				ferrari2k am 22.11.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBerlintype am 22.11.2006 08:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rcs (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Hallo zusammen!

was hier zum teil übersehen wird, der "junge" war 18! also volljährig und laut gesetzgeber voll rechts und geschäftsfähig.
also hier von jugendschutz zu reden ist etwas fehl am platz

mit 18 bekommt man auch vom staat eine echte waffe in die hand gedrück um irgendwo in einem kriesengebiet am anderen ende der welt krieg zu spielen.

ich bin über 30 und ich will nicht durch "jugendschutz" in meinem konsum und spielverhalten eingeschränkt werden!

abgesehen davon kann ich nicht verstehen wieso gerade CS als vorbild für einen amoklauf dienen soll, denn dort kämpft man gegen gleichwertige gegner die zurückschießen, nehme ich das als vorbild würde ich wohl eher eine polizeiwache, kaserne oder anderes geschütztes objekt überfallen.

die verbreitung gewaltverherlichender spiele ist in deutschland eh schon im STGB verboten.

ich hoffe die pc-games als massenmedium wird hier in zukunft noch mehr berichten und auch versuchen einen sachlichen dialog zwischen allen parteien in gang zu bringen.

RCS


----------



## C-Lan-marine (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

jaja immer schön an den PC-Spielen rummotzen des is sowas von   . Und kaum ist das Attentat vorbei kommen wieder die s**** Politiker und blubbern iwas von dem sie keine Ahnung haben, reden von Killerspielen und wissen gar nicht was das ist, haben noch nie eines gespielt und noch nie erlebt dass es (auch in CS) auch um Teamwork geht nicht um einfach nur rumballern und schnetzeln. Alle Killerspiele verbieten? Was ist dann z.b. mit Battlefield2? Killerspiel? Es fließt nichtmal Blut und Teamwork ist immens wichtig. 

Zeit für ne Revolution würd ich sagen   

mfg e-C/Lan * Marine


----------



## tlotl (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Die Politiker wollen doch nur von ihren eigenen Fehler ablenken, wie kommt der Junge denn unbemerkt an Waffen, wenn er am nächsten Tag wegen unerlaubten Waffenbesitz vor Gericht muss. Ich finde die Politiker sollten erst mal nachdenken bevor sie so einen scheiß sagen!!!!!!

MFG Michel


----------



## Evil80 (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				SYSTEM am 21.11.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Diese aufkeimende Diskussion über den Verbot von "Killerspielen" find ich einfach nur lächerlich. Alles jetzt auf solche Spiele zu schieben ist nur ein trauriger Versuch, von den wirklichen Problemen abzulenken. "Der 18-Jährige hatte offensichtlich bereits vor Jahren in einschlägigen Internetforen Gewaltakte angekündigt. Er galt bei Mitschülern und Lehrern als Waffennarr, der sich unter anderem für Kriegsspiele im Wald und für gewaltverherrlichende Computerspiele interessierte. Im Internet posierte er mit Gewehren und einer Maschinenpistole. Außerdem soll er über das Internet Waffen, Munition, Sprengstoffbestandteile und Zündschnüre gekauft haben." (Zitat aus Web.de). Viel mehr stellt sich doch die Frage, wie das soziale Umfeld darauf Einfluss nimmt und wie überhaupt ein Jugendlicher an so viel Waffen und Munition herankommt. Das er stark mit Gewalt verbunden ist, war ja bekannt, wie der obige Artikel zeigt, aber Schuld sind jetzt nur die "Killerspiele". Wenn das wahr wäre, gäb es in Deutschland über drei Millionen potenzielle Amokläufer. Wenn man dann noch "Killermusik", "Killeralkohol", "Killerrap", "Killerdrogen",etc. dazunimmt, müsste man ja Angst haben, von jedem zweiten, dem man begegnet, erschossen zu werden. Für die Fehler im System sollen nun die Computerspiele herhalten. Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## MrPowerTower (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

yeah hab echt schon drauf gewartet, dass diese diskussion wieder entfacht wird. ich freu mich schon auf die genialen beitraege von zdf und co. die faz schrieb damals ueber cs man wuerde fuers toeten von geiseln punkte bekommen ... lol.
fuer mich einfach nur lachhaft. uebers toeten in spielen regt sich jeder auszenstehende furz auf - ueber mord im tatort nicht.


----------



## laca (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Es ist wirklich traurig, dass sich die Politik abermals in einer "Scheindebatte" verliert, und fälschlicherweise Egoshooter (Killerspiele) für das unfassbare handeln des Schülers verantwortlich macht.

Millionen Menschen bzw Jugendliche spielen "Killerspiele", schauen Action- und Horrorfilme und können trotzdem Realität von Spiel klar unterscheiden. Diesen Millionen und Abermillionen werden jetzt die beiden durchgeknallten Jugendlichen (von beiden Amokläufen) entgegengestellt!!! Spiele will man verbieten aber keine Filme (ich denke zB an Hostel)!? Wo ist da der Sinn!? 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Probleme in unserer Gesellschaft suchen, aber nicht auf den Festplatten von irgendwelchen Kids!!!


----------



## DaKiLa (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				MrBerlintype am 22.11.2006 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBerlintype am 22.11.2006 08:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaKiLa (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

[/quote]

...Die Tätigkeit der Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK) bewerten die Gutachter äußerst kritisch, weil die Spielehersteller nicht verpflichtet seien, ihre Produkte von der USK auf ihre Alterstauglichkeit hin überprüfen zu lassen. «Ohne eine Kennzeichnungspflicht ist jedoch die Kontrolle äußerst erschwert, welche Spiele überhaupt vermarktet werden», schreiben die Bundestagsjuristen in ihrer Expertise. «Die Kontrolle durch die USK ist daher, zumindest in der derzeitigen gesetzlichen Ausgestaltung, nicht geeignet, den Gesetzeszweck gleichwertig zu fördern.»

Quelle: www.netzeitung.de [/quote]

Kann es sein, dass die H...ontrolle der USK ist daher sehr wohl gegeben!


----------



## tommiman (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				laca am 22.11.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich traurig, dass sich die Politik abermals in einer "Scheindebatte" verliert, und fälschlicherweise Egoshooter (Killerspiele) für das unfassbare handeln des Schülers verantwortlich macht.
> 
> Millionen Menschen bzw Jugendliche spielen "Killerspiele", schauen Action- und Horrorfilme und können trotzdem Realität von Spiel klar unterscheiden. Diesen Millionen und Abermillionen werden jetzt die beiden durchgeknallten Jugendlichen (von beiden Amokläufen) entgegengestellt!!! Spiele will man verbieten aber keine Filme (ich denke zB an Hostel)!? Wo ist da der Sinn!?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Probleme in unserer Gesellschaft suchen, aber nicht auf den Festplatten von irgendwelchen Kids!!!



BRAVO! Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Jetzt sind's wieder die Killerspiele und nicht die zunehmende Perspektivlosigkeit und Tristess unserer Gesellschaft. Wenn's danach geht, würde ich eher die volkstümlichen Sendungen mit Florian Silbereisen dafür verantwortlich machen. Das ist echter Horror! Ich spiele hin und wieder (gerne!) sog. Killerspiele. Aber zersäge ich deshalb morgen meine Familie? Wohl kaum. Da könnte ich eher den TV zersägen wenn solche sinnlosen Debatten im Programm sind.

PS.: Mache ich lieber nicht. Dann könnte ich nicht mehr mein Gears of War spielen - das ultimative Killerspiel...


----------



## Low-Ki (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



> Kann es sein, dass die Herren Bundestagsjuristen gar nicht wissen, wovon Sie reden?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, wird jedes Spiel, welches nicht von der USK geprüft wurde in Deutschland als "nicht unter 18" angeboten werden darf, laut aktuellem Jugendschutzgesetz. Selbst "Bob der Baumeister" wäre hiermit erst für Erwachsene erhältlich.
> 
> Die Kontrolle der USK ist daher sehr wohl gegeben!




Das sind Experten die haben per se von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung.


----------



## kalalou (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Also wir sollten doch eimal die Betrachtung Verbot oder nicht beiseiteschieben. Die Diskussion hat mich sauer gemacht. Das Thema wird jedesmal von den Politikern aus der Schublade geholt um vorzugaukeln, sie würden etwas tun.

Der Kern des Problems wird dabei gepflegt zur Seite geschoben. Spiele machen Menschen nicht zu Killern - Sie bedienen nur das, was bereits vorhanden ist.

Um dem Problem beizukommen, müssen wir wieder Werte vermitteln. Das geschieht in den Schulen und in den Familien. Was derzeit in diesen Bereichen passiert, ist erschreckend. 

Damit schere ich allerdings nicht alle über einen Kamm. Wir reden von einer Minderheit, die aber wie so oft das Klischee bildet - leider immer unterstützt durch Quotengeile Medien    Die berichten nämlich sofort, dass der Täter diese und jene Spiele gespielt hat. Dass sie selbst mit Ihren Berichterstattungen, Nachrichten, Spielfilmen und Magazinen viel subtiler und in größerem Maße die Bedürfnisse gewaltbereiter Menschen befriedigen, wird nicht erwähnt   

Nun aber zurück zum Kern des Problems. In unserer Gesellschaft wieder einen Wertekatalog zu installieren ist ein großes Unterfangen - viel zu langwierig, kostspielig und unbequem für die Politiker....da wird lieber auf die Computerspiele eingehackt.

Verbote bringen nichts, dass wissen wir aus der Geschichte zur Genüge. Schade nur, dass wir (bzw. die derzeitigen Entscheider in der Politik) Erfahrungsresistent sind. Wir müssen wieder Werte vermitteln, sonst werden Amokläufer irgendwann zum normalen Alltagsbild.


----------



## unterseebotski (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ja klar, die Killerspiele sind schuld! Und wenn man die verbietet, dann können die Herren Politiker sagen, dass sie ja schließlich etwas unternommen haben gegen solche Vorfälle, denn die breite Masse wird diesen Köder mit den Killerspielen schon schlucken und ist dann zufrieden.
Es heißt ja auch schon "Killerspiel" - ein schönes Wort, was da erfunden wurde - und sowas gehört verboten. Ein schöner Sündenbock, der da gefunden wurde! Alle sind glücklich und es ist wieder still.

Solange wir unsere Spiele im Ausland bestellen können, bleibt doch alles wie es ist, oder?   
Und ob meine virtuellen Opfer jetzt deutsch oder englisch schreien, wenn ich sie treffe ist doch auch


----------



## Tuklov (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				SYSTEM am 21.11.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Es passt, so kurz vor Weihnachten. "Alle Jahre wieder." Alle Jahre wieder werden Freunde von Ego-Shootern zu potentiellen Massenmördern. Oder wenigstens in der Schule zu Klassen-Hooligans. Der Umkehrschluss ist, wir fassen uns an die Hand und werden Brüder (Freude schöner Götterfunken von Beethoven). Tatsache ist doch, dass wir bei Ego Shootern (fast alle) Spass am Spiel, an der Taktik haben und bei Schlachten, wo wir mit einer Computer generierten Gruppe zusammenarbeiten,  Verantwortung für imaginäre Mitstreiter übernehmen. Wer hat nicht von uns einen alten Spielstand geladen, weil ein Computersoldat Verletzungen davongetragen hat oder gar getötet wurde?
Das Problem liegt doch ganz woanders. Wer so, wie der Todesschütze drauf ist, lässt sich seine Rechtfertigung selbst durch tägliche Nachrichten beziehen. Erstaunlicherweise wurde auch nichts von seinem sozialen Umfeld bekannt. Haben die Eltern nichts gewußt oder wissen wollen?
Ich möchte weiterhin Ego-Shooter spielen. Denn mir ist der Unterschied von Computer und Real durchaus bewußt. So bewußt wie den meisten anderen Spielern.


----------



## DerBoom (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

http://www.tagesschau.de/video/0,1315,OID6117926_RESreal120_PLYinternal_NAV_BAB,00.html

Die Recherchen werden immer doller... Gleich am anfang von diesem Video wird behauptet, dass CounterStrike von EA Games entwichkelt wurde...
Der Rest ist eigentlich nur das übliche Politikergeschwätz von wegen Killerspiele müssen verboten werden und das von den anderen, nicht so wählergeilen Politikern, die sagen, dass das nicht sooo viel bringt...

Und noch ne Frage: Wann und wo kommt die nächste Frontal 21 Folge? Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				DerBoom am 22.11.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.tagesschau.de/video/0,1315,OID6117926_RESreal120_PLYinternal_NAV_BAB,00.html
> 
> Die Recherchen werden immer doller... Gleich am anfang von diesem Video wird behauptet, dass CounterStrike von EA Games entwichkelt wurde...


EA ist der Publisher von CS - CSS. Und da Valve sicherlich keine unbedeutenden deutschen Fernsehpropagandateams der Tagesschau so kurzfristig empfangen kann oder will, muss halt die nächste deutschsprachige Instanz aufgesucht werden, die auch Auskunft über Produkte geben kann. Und dies ist eben EA Deutschland.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Youssarian (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Reflexhafte Äußerungen und Forderungen von Politikern etc. nach Verboten von Killerspielen; man versucht damit letztlich nur die Hilf- und Ratlosigkeit irgendwie zu kaschieren, durch unausgegorenen Aktionismus. 

Aber selbst als überzeugter Gamer muß man eingestehen, ob nicht manche Spiele doch erst ab 18. zugelassen werden sollten und dies auch regide umgesetzt wird. In Spielen wo es primär um das Töten von Menschen ( und hierbei immer sadistischere Spielarten einfließen ) geht und dies vom Spiel belohnt wird, und das bei immer realistischerer Grafik, kann man nicht einfach ausblenden, ob da nicht doch langsam eine Schwelle erreicht wird wo man dies nicht mehr so einfach bagatellisieren kann. 

Das solche Spiele bei manch einem labilen Menschen, einem ohnehin schon "angeknacksten" Typen noch das berühmte "I-Tüpfelchen" sein können, läßt sich nicht ganz ausschließen. Jedoch sie primär als Auslöser von amoklaufenden Typen zu sehen oder als Verursacher einer nicht zu leugnenden Verrohung anzusehen, halte ich für absurd. 

Denn wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, die Ursachen sind doch ganz andere. Das ist wie bei einem Wasserfleck an der Decke: der Ursprung ist nie da wo der Fleck ist. 

Wenn der Täter sich selbst also als Opfer der Konsumgesellschaft bezeichnet hat, so ist da sicherlich etwas dran. Und er meinte damit wahrscheinlich mehr, als man bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung vermutet. Es ist die zunehmende Radikal- und Polarisierung unserer Gesellschaft. Alles läuft nur noch auf die Besten, die Kompetentesten, die Schönsten und Bestangepassten hinaus. In der Wirtschaft, im Beruf und eben auch in der Schule. Und wer hier nicht mithalten *kann*, fällt immer mehr durch den Rost. Hinzu kommt eine zunehmende Kaltschnäuzig- und Gleichgültigkeit von Verantwortlichen, die damit selbst den bequemeren Weg gehen und ihre teilweise erschreckende Ahnungslosigkeit ( viele wollen es auch gar nicht besser wissen ) übertünchen wollen. So kommt allmählich eine gefährliche Eigendynamik in Gang. Jeder hat schließlich heute für sein (  nicht immer zweifelsfreies ) Handeln eine Rechtfertigung parat und das Schlimme ist, dass sie sich oftmals sehr plausibel anhört. Jeder ist ja schließlich heute ein Getriebener des Systems. 

Wenn ein Ackermann die Entlassung von tausenden von Mitarbeitern ankündigt ( trotz üppiger Gewinne ), ist dass aus seiner Sichtweise nicht mal schwer nachvollziehbar. Und wenn ein Mensch nach etlichen von Mißerfolgen in seinem Leben meint, er müßte es mit einem Paukenschlag beenden, so kann er nach seiner Logik eben auch behaupten "richtig" gehandelt zu haben. Und so rechtfertigt sich eben auch der Außenseiter. Allen Fällen, auch wenn man hier erstmal keinen Zusammenhang sehen will, wohnt dieselbe verquere und gefährliche Logik inne: Ich bin letztlich nur ein Opfer des Systems. 

Wohlbemerkt - um hier nicht mißverstanden zu werden -, es ist keine Rechtfertigung. Aber es herrscht nunmal das Kausalitätsprinzip: Jede Wirkung geht ihre Ursache voraus. Und da wir es immer öfter mit Gewalt in schlimmsten Auswüchsen zu tun haben wird es notwendig, endlich auch mal das System kritisch zu hinterfragen. Das aber ist mühevoll, unbequem und könnte womöglich zu Resultaten führen, die gewisse Schichten in unserer Gesellschaft nicht wollen. Weil es eben auch an unsere liebgewordenen Eckpfeiler unseres Staatsverständnisses geht. 

So wie man eben in Kauf nimmt, dass immer mehr Menschen ins Abseits geraten, ausgegrenzt und marginalisiert werden und ihnen mit frecher Chupze einseitig den "Schwarzen Peter" zuschiebt, solange wird man eben mit den negativen Erscheinungsfolgen leben müssen. 

Es haben genügend Gesellschaftsforscher vor eben jener Entwicklung gewarnt, aber unbequemes wird in den Wind geschlagen. Immer frei nach dem Motto: Was nicht sein darf, kann nicht sein.

Die Reaktionen von Politikern jetzt, empfinde ich vor diesem ganzen Hintergrund als widerliche Heuchelei. Scheinbar ist das nämlich alles noch nicht schlimm genug, sonst würden sie langsam mal aufwachen und sich von ihren liebgewonnenen Lebenslügen verabschieden. 

Aber was passiert? Alles schreit nach einem Verbot von Killerspielen. 

Es ist eben zu einfach, zu bequem.


----------



## tschense (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				DerBoom am 22.11.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.tagesschau.de/video/0,1315,OID6117926_RESreal120_PLYinternal_NAV_BAB,00.html
> 
> Die Recherchen werden immer doller... Gleich am anfang von diesem Video wird behauptet, dass CounterStrike von EA Games entwichkelt wurde...
> Der Rest ist eigentlich nur das übliche Politikergeschwätz von wegen Killerspiele müssen verboten werden und das von den anderen, nicht so wählergeilen Politikern, die sagen, dass das nicht sooo viel bringt...
> ...



Frontal21 läuft immer Dienstag um 21.00. Nächste Sendung also am 28.11.06 21:00 Uhr ...

greetz, tschense


----------



## Phant (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Zuerst möchte ich natürlich mein tiefstes Mitgefühl an die Opfer und die angehörigen aussprechen die diesem Terror des Amokläufers ausgesetzt waren. Ich denke nur die wenigsten von uns können erfassen was in diesen Menschen momentan vorsich geht.

    Ich bin jedoch der Ansicht das es mal Zeit wird das der Politik klar werden muss, dass es nichts nützt die Schuld für soziales versagen des Umfeldes als auch der Überlastung der Schulpsychologen auf so genannte KILLERSPIELE zu schieben. Sätze wie: "Der Amokläufer hat regelmäßig Counter-Strike gespielt." Sind genau so aussagefähig wie der Amokläufer hat Handball gespielt. Es ist ja wohl mehr als nur nachgewiesen das es inzwischen ein ähnliches wenn nicht sogar genau so großes Sportliches Interesse an dieser Art von Freizeitbeschäftigung gibt wie beispielsweise Handball!

    Jedes Jahr sterben Tausende Menschen in Deutschland an den Folgen des Rauchens und das macht nicht annähernd einen solchen Wirbel!

    Ich will hier nichts beschönigen doch ist der Ausdruck Killerspiele absoluter Schwachsinn. Spiele wie Counter-Strike haben Weltweit Millionen Anhänger. Soll das etwa heißen das wir Millionen potentielle Amokläufer unter uns haben?!
    Das Wort Killerspiel ist genau wie das Wort Kampfhund ist es ein Pitbull der zubeißt ist es ein Kampfhund. Klinkt jedoch ein abgerichteter Schäferhund aus ist es nur ein Ausbildungsfehler. Feiern die Deutschen E.Sportler Erfolge ist es ein Neuer aufstrebender Sportszweig der jedem Menschen die Möglichkeit gibt erfolgreich zu sein. Läuft jemand Amok ist das selbe Spiel das die Deutschen Teams sogar in einige Abendnews brachte ein Killerspiel.
    Es gibt definitiv Spiele dessen Ziel es ist auf möglichst brutale Art zu Töten. Dennoch ist ein Spiel wo es Ziel ist seinen gegenüber mit einer Waffe zu Treffen nicht Zwangläufig ein Killerspiel. Paintball ist ein REALES Spiel bei dem man zu sportlichen Vergleich mit Farbkugeln aufeinander Schiesst! Danach schreit komischer weise kein Hahn obwohl es Realer ist als jedes Computerspiel und somit ja wohl auf bedeutet Gewallt verherrlichender!
    Wenn man am PC aufeinander Schiesst ist es nicht mal anreichend schlimm. Auch der feine Herr Stoiber hat in seiner Jugend Cowboy & Indiana gespielt. Die Zeiten ändern sich halt und wenn da der ein oder andere nicht mehr mit kommt soll er es nicht verbieten lassen sondern sich zurückziehen und Leute das übernehmen lassen die sich mit der Materie auskennen.

    Die Medien und Politik suchen im Augenblick nur einen Schuldigen für IHR versagen und starten jetzt eine Hexenjagt. Die ganzen alten und nicht Objektiven Politiker wie z.B. Edmund Stoiber begreifen einfach nicht das der Typ durch das spielen zum Psychopathden wurde, sondern das der Psychopath dieses Spiel in einem Falschen Blickwinkel sah. Was sich auch aufs Fernsehen (Actionfilme) übertragen lässt. Gibt es die bald auch nicht mehr?!

    Wenn sich eine Lobby bilden würde in der klargemacht wird wieviele Menschen alleine in Deutschland Shooter spielen würde die Politik keinen Ton mehr von sich geben weil den Politikern vor Augengeführt wird, dass es mehr als nur 10.000 sind sondern Millionen. Dann denken die Politiker mal darüber nach wieviele Wähler es eigentlich sind den sie hier was vormachen wollen!

    Darum bitte ich alle die das hier lesen endlich Farbe zu bekennen und zu zeigen Wieviele wir sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Phant am 22.11.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Paintball ist ein REALES Spiel bei dem man zu sportlichen Vergleich mit Farbkugeln aufeinander Schiesst! Danach schreit komischer weise kein Hahn obwohl es Realer ist als jedes Computerspiel und somit ja wohl auf bedeutet Gewallt verherrlichender!



Nö, das steht auch auf der "Abschussliste" der Politiker. Die geplante "Killerspiel" Definition (ich find jetzt leider den Link nicht) soll auch Spiele wie Paintball und Laserdrome umfassen.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Die deutsche Politik ist doch der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt!


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Der Junge hatte mit seiner Kritik an der Konsumgesellschaft absolut recht. In einer Gesellschaft in der materialistisches mehr zählt als Menschlichkeit, brauchen wir uns gar nicht wundern das soetwas passiert. Heute ist doch nur noch "in" wer den neuesten PC, das neueste Handy oder die neuesten Klamotten hat. Wer das nicht hat bzw. sich das nicht leisten kann, der wird doch von den anderen ausgelacht oder gemobbt. Anstatt Menschlichkeit die totale Oberflächlichkeit. In dieser Hinsicht verblödet ein Großteil der Menschheit doch immer mehr und da brauchen wir uns auch nicht wundern, wenn irgendwelche Leute dann irgendwann mal total ausrasten.


----------



## ExeCuter (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Das Problem des ganzen Systems liegt eher ein bisschen tiefer. Der Druck der Gesellschaft, der Zwang und das "Bild des Erfolgs" sind große Faktoren der Jugend, die viele abschweifen lassen.
Der Druck :
- Konsumgüter (immer das neueste, beste)
- Immer richtig handeln ("Gesellschaftlich" angesehene Handlungen, kein Tabu     
  breche, etc.)

Der Zwang :
- Bei allen Beliebt sein (Geht anscheinend heutzutage nur durch Konsumgüter)
- Der Beste sein (Schulnoten!)
- Verantwortung (Früh die Verantwortung für alles zu übernehmen, weniger                
  Unterstützung bei vielen wichtigen dingen)

"Bild des Erfolgs"
- Durch Medien erschaffene "Idole" (So will/muss ich sein)
- NUR erfolgreich, wenn du das und das machst (keine wirklichen Freiheiten    
  mehr)



Das ist leider nur ein ankratzen der dinge, die ich gerne ausdrücken möchte. (Ich hab schwierigkeiten, meine Assiziationen mit den Begriffen richtig darzusellen)
Doch mein Hauptgedanke ist : "Was erträgt heutzutage ein Jugendlicher?"
So gut wie jeden, den ich kenne, hatte eine verdammt miese Kindheit. Vielen von ihnen wurde nie richtig geholfen. Die Kompensieren das inzwischen mit Drogen oder Alkoholismus. Und immer noch stehen sie unter immensen Druck, dem Zwang den Erwartungen von der Gesellschaft gerecht zu werden und wollen alle ihr "Bild des Erfolgs" irgendwie verwirklichen, doch die Versuche (falls welche zu stande kommen) scheietrn meist, und sie fallen in ein noch tieferes Loch als sie vorher waren. Irgendwann kann es soweit sein, das diese einen "Kurzschluss" haben, sich eine Waffe besorgen, und dann von Sinnen um sich ballern. 
"Doch woran liegt das nun?"
Meherer Faktoren habe ich aufgezählt, aber einen übermäßig einflussreichen Faktor gibt es nicht. Es sind viel mehr alle summienden Variablen, die sich ins Negative gedreht haben. Sobald das Endergebnis einen zu hohen negativen Wert ergibt, gibts ebendiesen Kurzschluss. 
"Aber wie verhindert man das?"
Wir leben in einer Spießergesellschaft. Daran läßt sich aber doch einiges ändern. Der Konsumterror ließe sich eindämmen, die Erwartungen herunterschrauben, aber da (so wie bei fast jedem vorhaben) nicht alle mitziehen würden, da sich ja viele in deser Gesellschaft wohlfühlen (was ich nicht verstehen kann), wird sich nichts ändern.

Und da sich für viele auch nichts durch den Vorfall ändern wird, werden andere folgen, bis das es jemanden selbst trifft, doch dann stirbt man ja wenigstens in seinen Markenklamotten, mit seinem ultrateuren Handy, und dem guten Gewissen :"Ich hab getan was die Gesellschaft von mir wollte, ich war ein guter Mensch!"

Wirklich, ein "schöner" Tod!


----------



## Boesor (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.11.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Junge hatte mit seiner Kritik an der Konsumgesellschaft absolut recht. In einer Gesellschaft in der materialistisches mehr zählt als Menschlichkeit, brauchen wir uns gar nicht wundern das soetwas passiert. Heute ist doch nur noch "in" wer den neuesten PC, das neueste Handy oder die neuesten Klamotten hat. Wer das nicht hat bzw. sich das nicht leisten kann, der wird doch von den anderen ausgelacht oder gemobbt. Anstatt Menschlichkeit die totale Oberflächlichkeit. In dieser Hinsicht verblödet ein Großteil der Menschheit doch immer mehr und da brauchen wir uns auch nicht wundern, wenn irgendwelche Leute dann irgendwann mal total ausrasten.



Korrekt
wie sehr der eigene PC zählt sieht man ja in diesem Forum in vielen Sigs ganz gut..............


----------



## MICHI123 (22. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

 habt ihr die Nachrichten auf ARD (glaube ich) gesehen? ^^ die haben da jemanden gezeigt, der CS gespielt, und der Junge hat das spiel mit SICHERHEIT zum ersten mal gezockt   noch nie sowas schlechtes gesehen... er läuft 5 sekunden mit dauerfeuer hinter einem gegner her, kriegts net hin, gegner dreht sich um und killt ihn   Wenn man schon von Gewaltspielen süchtige Kinder zeigen will, dann sollten die das Spiel wenigstens verstanden haben xD


----------



## cyranojak (23. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Keine Frage - der simple Ruf nach einem Verbot von Computerspielen als Reaktion auf solch schreckliche Ereignisse ist einfältig und dumm. Es ist eben einfacher Vorurteile zu bedienen, als sich mit den Ursachen von Problemen auseinander zu setzen. Über die Auswirkungen von Leistungsprinzip, Konsumzwang und einer hohen Jugendarbeitslosigkeit – mit dem einhergehenden Verlust von Hoffnung und Perspektiven – würde zu sehr an dem von der gesamten Berufspolitik vertretenen Konsens eines entfesselten Neoliberalismus rütteln.

Allerdings sehe ich auf der anderen Seite, dass Spiele mit explizit kriegerischen Inhalten seit einiger Zeit von der Computerspielszene scheinbar vollkommen kritiklos akzeptiert wird. Ich bin ja nun schon ein älteres Semester und habe mein Hobby tatsächlich noch mit zwei Balken, die einen viereckigen Ball hin und her bewegten, begonnen. Ich lese auch seit mehr als 25 Jahren Computerspielzeitschriften – da war das Vorurteil, dass wir Computerspieler lichtscheue Spinner mit Hang zum Wahnsinn sind, in einem Ausmaß verbreitet, wie man es sich kaum mehr vorstellen kann – die in den Zeitschriften vertretenen Meinungen auch oft dementsprechend defensiv. („Nein, es gibt auch normale Menschen mit echten Berufen, die Computerspielen …“)

Ich kann mich gut erinnern, dass es eine Reihe von Zeitschriften gab, die einem Spiel mit rein kriegerischen Inhalten – vor allem wenn in diesen Spielen moderne Kriege nachgestellt wurden – ganz klar Punkteabzüge gegeben haben. Das hat seit ein paar Jahren vollkommen aufgehört – ja, es gibt nicht mal mehr irgendwelche kritischen Kommentare, dass es vielleicht doch ein seltsames Thema für ein Spiel ist, etwa als Wehrmachtsoldat in einem Schützengraben des zweiten Weltkriegs zu liegen und auf die Feinde zu schießen. 

Anstatt sich nur über die Verunglimpfung des Hobbys Computerspiele aufzuregen, wäre es auch wieder angebracht, die Inhalte von vielen Spielen kritisch zu hinterfragen. Das hat nichts mit der potentiellen Gefahr von Amokläufen zu tun – das ist Blödsinn – und genauso blöd ist es, sich nur – oftmals auf dem gleichen Niveau der Angriffe – in Abwehrhaltungen zu begeben.

Ich finde es schon bedenklich, wenn hunderttausende Menschen mit Begeisterung ein Spiel spielen, bei dem sie Soldaten in einem modernen Krieg verkörpern. Krieg ist weder cool noch spannend – sondern nur eines: unsagbar entsetzlich! Ich habe nicht Angst, dass diese Spieler zu Amokläufern werden – aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie dann einige doch begeistert zu Militärparaden pilgern, um die virtuellen Waffen mal in echt zu sehen – oder noch mehr Kick wollen und sich bei paramilitärischen Übungen im Wald verschanzen … Kurz gesagt, die in der Szene vollzogene Normalisierung von Kriegsspielen, bleibt nicht ohne Auswirkungen. Es ist ja kein Zufall, dass etwa die US Army vor einiger Zeit einen eigenen Ego-Shooter herausgebracht hat – als Werbung! Und natürlich stehen den Herstellern von Kriegsspielen tatkräftige Militärberater zur Seite … warum wohl? 

Im Verteidigungsreflex gegen die dummen Angriffe geht mir einfach die Perspektive verloren, was denn da zum Teil wirklich die Inhalte von Spielen sind. Es lässt sich beinahe jedes militärische Szenario vielfach „nachspielen“ – ich verlange keineswegs Verbote – aber (zumindest da und dort) eine kritische Haltung! Seit einigen Jahren ist in den Computerspielzeitschriften, die ich kenne,  wirklich nur noch in Extremfällen ein kritisches Wort zu den Inhalten von Kriegsspielen zu lesen. 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich ein Spiel, dass etwa aktuelle Kriege nachstellt derart geschmacklos, dass mir die Worte fehlen: um 20:00 sehen wir die Bilder in den Nachrichten von leidenden Menschen – und dann gehen wir zum Rechner und tüfteln über ein effizienteres Vorgehen bei unserm eigenen „Desert Storm“?

Die Verantwortung, sich kritisch mit den kriegerischen Inhalten auseinander zu setzen, haben die meisten Computerspielzeitschriften aufgegeben. Sich nur den undifferenzierten Angriffen in der aktuellen Diskussion entgegen zu stellen greift zu kurz …


----------



## Elias-Maverick (23. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

Ich stimme dir zu, dass man die Inhalte  von Kriegsspielen kritisch hinterfragen sollte...

Aber wie sieht es mit (Anti-)Kriegsfilmen aus? "Fiebert" man nicht auch mit dem "Helden" des Films mit? Oder zB James Bond...da bedeutet es nicht viel, wenn er mal wieder einen weiteren 0815 Typen umbringt, aber möglichst spektakulär...hmmm aber da wären wir schon beim Problem...Filme bringen viel viel mehr Geld.....

aber zurück zum Thema...ich finde es, wenn ich zB Call of Duty 2 spiele, immer schockierend und traurig, wenn meine Kameraden im Sperrfeuer wie die Fliegen zu grunde gehen....genauso, wie ich das in den Kriegsfilmen schlimm finde.....

Vlt hat ja jemand den (durchaus kritisch zu betrachtenden und relativ einseitigen, auf vielen Vermutungen beruhenden) Film "Fahrenhei 9/11" gesehen. Dort wurde zB von Soldaten ausgesagt, wie sie im Panzer fahren und dabei Musik hören und die ganzen (sorry für das nächste Wort) Motherfucker...abknallen....haben diese Jungs auch CS gespielt?

Oder haben diese ganzen Kriminellen alle GTA gespielt und machen jetzt Tommy Vercetti und Co nach?

Aber wie definiert man eigentlich "Killerspiel" ? Sollte man da nicht auch Rennspiele verbieten, da sie ja den falschen Umgang im Straßenverkehr zeigen? Bestes Beispiel Need for Speed : Most Wanted....da rammt und zerstört man Polizeiautos, gerät in Massenkarambolagen auf der Autobahn mit Unschuldigen....

Doch diese Diskussion und Ausrufe der Empörung werden alle, wie immer, nicht lange anhalten und in 2 Monaten hat jeder mal wieder alles vergessen.....genauso, wie der Irakkrieg...der besteht auch nur noch für uns aus den täglichen Todesmeldungen, bei denen man nur noch halb hinhört....

Es stellt sich im Großen und Ganzen doch die Frage, wer denn heute der große Buhmann ist, den die Politiker für ihr eigenes Versage verantwortlich machen

Letzlich liegt es doch an uns, solche Amokläufe zu verhindern..ich glaube nicht, dass keiner in seiner Umgebung seinen Zustand mitgekriegt hat...deshalb: Haltet die Augen offen, helft Menschen die Probleme habe...nur so und mit Hilfe der Eltern lässt es sich verhindern, dass so etwas passiert.....

(Auf Themen wie das Versagen der Politiker in Bezug auf die Beschaffung der Waffen usw gehe ich jetzt nicht ein...habe auch keine Lust mehr viel mehr zu schreiben...)


----------



## Eberhard (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				cyranojak am 23.11.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Frage - der simple Ruf nach einem Verbot von Computerspielen als Reaktion auf solch schreckliche Ereignisse ist einfältig und dumm. Es ist eben einfacher Vorurteile zu bedienen, als sich mit den Ursachen von Problemen auseinander zu setzen. Über die Auswirkungen von Leistungsprinzip, Konsumzwang und einer hohen Jugendarbeitslosigkeit – mit dem einhergehenden Verlust von Hoffnung und Perspektiven – würde zu sehr an dem von der gesamten Berufspolitik vertretenen Konsens eines entfesselten Neoliberalismus rütteln.
> 
> Allerdings sehe ich auf der anderen Seite, dass Spiele mit explizit kriegerischen Inhalten seit einiger Zeit von der Computerspielszene scheinbar vollkommen kritiklos akzeptiert wird. Ich bin ja nun schon ein älteres Semester und habe mein Hobby tatsächlich noch mit zwei Balken, die einen viereckigen Ball hin und her bewegten, begonnen. Ich lese auch seit mehr als 25 Jahren Computerspielzeitschriften – da war das Vorurteil, dass wir Computerspieler lichtscheue Spinner mit Hang zum Wahnsinn sind, in einem Ausmaß verbreitet, wie man es sich kaum mehr vorstellen kann – die in den Zeitschriften vertretenen Meinungen auch oft dementsprechend defensiv. („Nein, es gibt auch normale Menschen mit echten Berufen, die Computerspielen …“)
> 
> ...




Guter Beitrag!!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*



			
				MICHI123 am 22.11.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr die Nachrichten auf ARD (glaube ich) gesehen? ^^ die haben da jemanden gezeigt, der CS gespielt, und der Junge hat das spiel mit SICHERHEIT zum ersten mal gezockt   noch nie sowas schlechtes gesehen... er läuft 5 sekunden mit dauerfeuer hinter einem gegner her, kriegts net hin, gegner dreht sich um und killt ihn   Wenn man schon von Gewaltspielen süchtige Kinder zeigen will, dann sollten die das Spiel wenigstens verstanden haben xD



Die CS-Szene war auch vom Attentäter selbst empört:
http://www.nerv-news.de/2006/11/21/counter-strike-szene-irritiert-ueber-amoklauf-von-sebastian-b/
;>


----------



## RPDBiohazard (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Die Rückkehr der Killerspiele?*

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1162473138180.shtml

Man man man Deutschland.........

Edit MW: Bitte beachtet auch im Internet das Urheberrecht. Das Setzen eines Links ist gestattet, das vollständige Posten eines Artikels ohne Einverständnis des Rechteinhabers ist nicht erlaubt und nicht notwendig.


----------

